# New Jackson X Series 7 string



## FrancescoFiligoi

Just posted on Jackson's FB. Not bad for an entry level I think!


----------



## darren

The only things that would make these better would be binding on the neck and headstock, and a passive pickup option.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Looks like they changed the two biggest complaints that the SLAT3-7 got, the inlay and headstock. 

Good to see a non-CS Jackson 7. Maybe this one will actually be available for sale. 

I dig what appears to be a white/silver variant on the wall. Fake tops never really did it for me.


----------



## IB-studjent-

that silverburst over there is nice


----------



## djpharoah

Pls pls bring this out with binding. I can't take Jacksons seriously without binding on the neck and headstock.


----------



## kn1feparty

Oh, I like that a lot. Same headstock as my SDK2. HNGD to you and what the hell is the model so I can track one down?


----------



## djpharoah

kn1feparty said:


> Oh, I like that a lot. Same headstock as my SDK2. HNGD to you and what the hell is the model so I can track one down?


It's not a NGD 

It's a new model Jackson is releasing.


----------



## Don Vito

I like it without the binding personally.

I think too many guitars have binding these days anyways...oh and this guitar is sweet.
I'm not sure what you mean by "entry level". This is like mid range stuff I think.


----------



## kn1feparty

djpharoah said:


> It's not a NGD
> 
> It's a new model Jackson is releasing.



Oh well fuck your NGD then! lololol 

Seriously, though. I want one.


----------



## oracles

Please, please let this be released as a fixed bridge model!


----------



## Rook

X series? Hmmm... Slightly disappoint. USA model PLEASE


----------



## Mister-Tux

Need the same with ebony fretboard, a binding and no trem!


----------



## Don Vito

Fun111 said:


> X series? Hmmm... Slightly disappoint. USA model PLEASE


Chris Broderick sig?


----------



## ZXIIIT

That silver burst looks awesome, but fucking EMG, make passive sized 7 string active pickups already!


----------



## sell2792

I definitely dig it, but binding, an option for passives, and ebony would make it so much nicer. If LTD and Schecter can do it, why can't Jackson?


----------



## tommychains

where'd you find this? I'm on the site and i don't see it


----------



## djpharoah

tommychains said:


> where'd you find this? I'm on the site and i don't see it



Just posted on Facebook by Jackson.


----------



## Don Vito

So I'm guessing that's a 707 combo.

Would prefer and 81-7 in the bridge myself, but that a small change I suppose.


----------



## elrrek

ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hide my credit card! HIDE MY CREDIT CARD!


----------



## djpharoah

Looks like certain aspects were "improved" over the older SLAT3-7. The differences are in the newer smaller headstock vs. the bass guitar headstock, piranha inlays vs the sharkies (toss up here - I'm a fan of sharkies), Made in India vs. Japan (Japan's definitely better here), fixed and floyd versions and what looks like no binding on these which could very well be prototypes.


----------



## xxvicarious

elrrek said:


> ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hide my credit card! HIDE MY CREDIT CARD!


 
Bahaha! I just ran outside and threw my wallet in the pool 

Silverburst aaaand string-thru? Fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap.


----------



## Rook

kennedyblake said:


> Chris Broderick sig?



Apart from childishly being put off by the sig thing (I know it's really gay to be like that, particularly with the amount of JP's and JEM/UV's I've owned) I just don't like the body shape.

If a guitar like bulb's went into production I'd sell anything I had spare for it. As long as it wasn't a sig with the huge P on it. I don't like P on my guitars.


----------



## TemjinStrife

Right headstock, right inlays. Wrong pickups, but that's replaceable.


----------



## leonardo7

I bet they are gonna be around $899. I wonder if these are 25.5" or the 26.5" I heard about at NAMM. And that quilt is probably a veneer but it looks very nice. Seems like they did well on the color choices. Next question is mahogany or alder? Looks like Mahogany.


----------



## Toxin

what's the point of having bridge pickup so far from bridge?
especially of 7s fixed


----------



## djpharoah

leonardo7 said:


> I bet they are gonna be around $899. I wonder if these are 25.5" or the 26.5" I heard about at NAMM. And that quilt is probably a veneer but it looks very nice. Seems like they did well on the color choices. Next question is mahogany or alder? Looks like Mahogany.



I'd wager more so basswood with alder wings being next. Remember it is the X-series which so far have been Maple neck thru with basswood wings.


----------



## nihilism

Ugh, why does every popular company have to put EMG's in with no passive option.


----------



## PyramidSmasher

The fact that any of you looked at this and had criticism is absurd!! Sickest entry level 7 I've seen, I will be getting one ASAP


----------



## oremus91

LOOK AT ALL THOSE COLORS AND FIXED BRIDGE MODELS!!! I don't even give a damn about floyds/emgs if that's what it takes for this.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I can has?


----------



## possumkiller

EMGs aren't a deal-breaker since I've now seen the Official Lace thread in the dealer's section


----------



## djpharoah

nihilism said:


> Ugh, why does every popular company have to put EMG's in with no passive option.



Four to five years ago this was a legit concern but nowadays with inner route pickup rings, passive pickups being made to fit into EMG routes, LACE pickups, Norstrands , Lundgrens etc I just don't see it as a big deal but rather as the same annoyance as replacing stock pickups.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

leonardo7 said:


> I bet they are gonna be around $899. I wonder if these are 25.5" or the 26.5" I heard about at NAMM. And that quilt is probably a veneer but it looks very nice. Seems like they did well on the color choices. Next question is mahogany or alder? Looks like Mahogany.



26.5"


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

Do want


----------



## djpharoah

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> 26.5"



Badass


----------



## otisct20

I want one of these so bad it's not even funny!


----------



## Nag

superstrats, superstrats aaaaand... superstrats. y u no has moar shapes ?


k rant minute over, this is relevant to my interests.


----------



## eaeolian

Fun111 said:


> X series? Hmmm... Slightly disappoint. USA model PLEASE



Would you buy one?






Yeah, I didn't think so. The reason there's no USA model is because Jackson doesn't think anyone will buy them. If this sells, that might change.


----------



## eaeolian

djpharoah said:


> Looks like certain aspects were "improved" over the older SLAT3-7. The differences are in the newer smaller headstock vs. the bass guitar headstock, piranha inlays vs the sharkies (toss up here - I'm a fan of sharkies), Made in India vs. Japan (Japan's definitely better here), fixed and floyd versions and what looks like no binding on these which could very well be prototypes.



The body shape is different, too - looks a little "meatier" than the SLAT3-7.


----------



## MetalBuddah

DAT MATTE BLACK


----------



## vampiregenocide

You know, I'm not too fussed about the EMGs, I'd just swap them out for Lace pickups. If there is a white or silverburst hardtail version as it looks like there is in that shot, then I am very interested.


----------



## troyguitar

Fail, as usual.

...still waiting on a pure SL2H-7, either USA or an import with more or less the same specs.

I do rather like the headstock, that's about it.



eaeolian said:


> Would you buy one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I didn't think so. The reason there's no USA model is because Jackson doesn't think anyone will buy them. If this sells, that might change.



I would pay $3000 for a USA SL2H-7 in a heartbeat. No changes, just add the extra string. Same scale, same woods, same pickups, same finish options, same inlays and headstock (where same means that proportions are kept correct), same hardware. Instead they keep trying to reinvent the fucking wheel, it is annoying as hell.


----------



## djpharoah

Fun111 said:


> X series? Hmmm... Slightly disappoint. USA model PLEASE





troyguitar said:


> I would pay $3000 for a USA SL2H-7 in a heartbeat. No changes, just add the extra string. Same scale, same woods, same pickups, same finish options, same inlays and headstock (where same means that proportions are kept correct), same hardware. Instead they keep trying to reinvent the fucking wheel, it is annoying as hell.


You know there is a CS run of exactly that - an SL2H-7 nothing more but an extra string with some additions.... yet everyone who keeps saying they want a USA SL2H7 doesn't match the number of people who've actually bought a slot in the run. So not singling any one out there, based on the $$, which is what Jackson is after it seems not a lot of people are willing to put down the cash for a USA SL2H-7, forget a CS one made at a price that will now probably not happen in the future.


----------



## Thrashman

make it a reverse headstock and I'd like it..


WHAT THE HELL @ the pickup-to-bridge distance on the ficed bridge models!?
What is the reason for ruining a guitar like that? Welcome to mudland...


----------



## troyguitar

djpharoah said:


> You know there is a CS run of exactly that - an SL2H-7 nothing more but an extra string with some additions....



No there is not. Can I get mine in trans blue with matching headstock and chrome hardware? What about EDS?

You guys also messed up the control layout IIRC.


----------



## Pav

What's everyone's issue with EMG's? The bottom line is that the guitar is going to come pre-wired for active electronics. If you don't like them, pull them out and drop some passives in there. If you want any other kind of active, it would be such an easy swap.

The SLATs left me a little "meh," but these are totally badass. Like I need something else to distract me from my CS orders.


----------



## djpharoah

troyguitar said:


> No there is not. Can I get mine in trans blue with matching headstock and chrome hardware? What about EDS?
> 
> You guys also messed up the control layout IIRC.


The control layout was moved it like a few cm away from the bridge - if that makes or breaks it for you then 

I'm sure you'll have better luck with the production model SL2H-7 and those colors whenever it comes out.


----------



## eaeolian

Pav said:


> What's everyone's issue with EMG's? The bottom line is that the guitar is going to come pre-wired for active electronics. If you don't like them, pull them out and drop some passives in there. If you want any other kind of active, it would be such an easy swap.



...because it's a pain in the ass to swap them out?



> The SLATs left me a little "meh," but these are totally badass. Like I need something else to distract me from my CS orders.



I like the X Series guitars I've played, but the SLAT was a much better guitar.


----------



## GSingleton

I swear the name throws me off every time. Expect a X body every time.


----------



## MetalGravy

djpharoah said:


> I'd wager more so basswood with alder wings being next. Remember it is the X-series which so far have been Maple neck thru with basswood wings.




I don't know, that looks a bit dark for basswood.


----------



## Pav

eaeolian said:


> ...because it's a pain in the ass to swap them out?


Well, I disagree, but I enjoy that kind type of stuff.  And I think my penchant for electronics and mods gives me a slightly different outlook on instruments than most players.


----------



## Rook

eaeolian said:


> Would you buy one?



I'd buy one immediately, I have 4 Jacksons and am a huge fan, they've always been my favourite production brand. You needn't explain why they don't make one, I totally get it and I know its not gonna happen.

Seriously though, if I could get a Jackson 7 with the SLS type headstock, I would buy one without question. The only reason I don't have one is the custom shop is just _so_ expensive it seems ridiculous.

The reason I didn't go for the run is I didn't like the specs - I want a hard tail more than anything! All I'd change in djpharoah's:

7 String Inline CS7 Headstock - SLS (AT) Headstock would be my preference but not a huge deal
White Binding - Bound headstock & Neck - yep
"Speed" Neck Profile - yep
25.5" Scale - 24 frets - perfect
Compound Radius Fretboard 12"-16" - yep
OFR7 hardware (black) - Nonononono! Give me any hard tail. I'd like a Hipshot, but I'd take a tunomatic.
Black hardware - yup
Dual Passive Pickups (Custom Bridge & Full Shred 7 Neck) with pickup Bezels - I'd change the pups but not a big deal. I'd also chose direct mount but again, not exactly a deal breaker
SL2H Control Config (1V, 3 way toggle, 1 Tone) - fine by me
Jumbo Frets - yep
Inlays - Normal shark fins (Abalone - 7 string sized) - yummy
Headstock - Black face w/ Jackson Logo (Abalone) & "Custom Shop" Script - 
Scalloped Heel & Horns (see pic below) - awesome

Neck woods = Maple - fine
Wings Wood = Alder - yeah, sure
Fretboard = Ebony - great

Finishes - Black

The only deal breaker is the bridge. I just don't want a Floyd and I got sick of having Tremol-no's on my guitars. I think you lose something tone wise. If Jackson truly put on into production, they would do a T version most likely. I could live with an in-line head no problem.


----------



## djpharoah

Fun111 said:


> I'd buy one immediately, I have 4 Jacksons and am a huge fan, they've always been my favourite production brand.
> 
> 
> Seriously, if I could get a Jackson 7 with the SLS type headstock, I would buy one without question. The only reason I don't have one is the custom shop is just _so_ expensive it seems ridiculous.
> 
> The reason I didn't go for the run is I didn't like the specs. I want a hard tail more than anything!


Well IF Jackson were to make a USA 7 something tells me it would be a basic SL2H since that is their best selling model. It still wouldn't be a hard tail though.


----------



## MikeH

That's a Jackson I would consider playing. Provided that it had passives.


----------



## troyguitar

djpharoah said:


> Well IF Jackson were to make a USA 7 something tells me it would be a basic SL2H since that is their best selling model. It still wouldn't be a hard tail though.



Except they made the Broderick instead, I'm guessing that move will not pan out so well and they'll say "We made a USA 7 and nobody bought it!" 

The control layout thing is a huge playability factor for anyone who plays anything besides full-on metal 24/7... The volume knob is "in the way" because you're supposed to use the damn thing.

I'm just generally pissed that nothing short of $4000+ and a 2+ year wait is going to accomplish an SL2H-7 and that seems to be exactly the way Jackson wants things.


----------



## Rook

djpharoah said:


> Well IF Jackson were to make a USA 7 something tells me it would be a basic SL2H since that is their best selling model. It still wouldn't be a hard tail though.



Yeah, I did think that, this is why I try not to dwell on it too much.

Maybe one day I'll be a respected enough musician/earn enough money to get access to a custom Jackson 7.

I'd really love one, Jacksons are just awesome to me.


----------



## Edika

Interested to see the price on these. The hard tail versions seemed very interesting since I have enough Floyd equipped guitars. Also basswood and EMG's I don't mind. If it sounds good then who cares?


----------



## djpharoah

troyguitar said:


> Except they made the Broderick instead, I'm guessing that move will not pan out so well and they'll say "We made a USA 7 and nobody bought it!"
> 
> The control layout thing is a huge playability factor for anyone who plays anything besides full-on metal 24/7... The volume knob is "in the way" because you're supposed to use the damn thing.
> 
> I'm just generally pissed that nothing short of $4000+ and a 2+ year wait is going to accomplish an SL2H-7 and that seems to be exactly the way Jackson wants things.



Well don't get me started on the Brodericks  I don't really consider them to be Soloists btu rather just a Jackson USA 7.

The control layout is a minor change imo - it's still there but out of the way of your picking hand. If it hits your hand I guess it doesn't matter what type of music you play because I tend to uyse my volume quite often. It was basically the preference and agreement amongst the people who bought a slot. Originally it was to be normal.


----------



## Rook

^Since the SLAT3-7 is about £1k street in the EU, I'd imagine these will be circa £650.


----------



## troyguitar

djpharoah said:


> Well don't get me started on the Brodericks  I don't really consider them to be Soloists btu rather just a Jackson USA 7.
> 
> The control layout is a minor change imo - it's still there but out of the way of your picking hand. If it hits your hand I guess it doesn't matter what type of music you play because I tend to uyse my volume quite often. It was basically the preference and agreement amongst the people who bought a slot. Originally it was to be normal.



I think we agree on the Broderick, pretty much a slow-moving disaster 

That volume knob being right there at the playing position is something I just love, if anything I'd move it even closer to match where it is on a regular Strat. Having to move your whole hand out of playing position to adjust the knob severely limits what one can do with it, more or less necessitating the use of a pedal at times instead which has its own limitations. I grant that it's something that most metal players either disagree with or just plain don't care about, but it's enough for me to not buy an expensive instrument as it limits expression.


----------



## charlieshreds

I really don't like compound radius finger boards it's just unnatural to my hand,but I really would consider this guitar.


----------



## MobiusR

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

FINALLY OH MY GOD IM BUYING THIS ASAP! Now if they had maple necks jesus christ :O

I don't even want my Agile after seeing these  I miss my KE3 alot and making a affordable Jackson 7 is my dream come true! Tho i wish they had passive but i can live with it


----------



## troyguitar

MobiusR said:


> Now if they had maple necks jesus christ :O



They do.


----------



## MobiusR

troyguitar said:


> They do.



*fretboard i mean


----------



## 7stringDemon

26.5" scale?

I WILL have one in my future! I'm OK with the EMG's too. I've always wanted to try a set of Blackouts  (Get it? I hate EMG's and would switch them out!)


----------



## Pav

charlieshreds said:


> I really don't like compound radius finger boards it's just unnatural to my hand



Blasphemy!


----------



## Don Vito

Customer feedback is cool and all....but I think some of you need to get in touch with their custom shop.


----------



## 7stringDemon

kennedyblake said:


> Customer feedback is cool and all....but I think some of you need to get in touch with their custom shop.


 
I think you need to give us all better jobs before suggesting that!! 

I'll start at $75K a year please 

I don't want TOO MUCH money!


----------



## capoeiraesp

Are all of those guitars on the wall pictured available as retail x-series models? If that silverburst is part of the new model line up I think that could be a tasty new purchase for me.


----------



## canuck brian

MobiusR said:


> *fretboard i mean



At the price they're selling for, get an iron and some razor blades. Pop the fretboard and drop a new one on there.


----------



## wayward

I'll have one...maybe 6 of these...


----------



## oremus91

Seems like people are fairly divided on this one. I really can't wait until these are out. I've playing a few X series guitars so far and while they don't hold up to my USA soloist (but who expected that?) they are great guitars.

Jackson doesn't often break the mold anymore- it's their limited line or nothing else but this year they seem to be working on some serious reform and if we vote with our wallets we are sure to see the revamp of other lines and not just the imports.


----------



## RuffeDK

Looks good to me ! All they need is a pair of BKPs instead of Emergency Miracle Garbage 

/rant


----------



## metal_sam14

Do want


----------



## charlieshreds

Pav said:


> Blasphemy!



Makes my hand freeze up and it's not very comfortable to me 
None the less i'd buy one of these if the price is right.
I've played a cow 7 loved that so I can get use to the neck on a 7 I think.


----------



## Konfyouzd

I'd hit it


----------



## Pav

Konfyouzd said:


> I'd hit it



I'd rather play it and take care of it.


----------



## murda_jr427

mmm.....Jackson finally gets it. Dem headstocks. Hopefully these are affordable, I might pick one of these up for the right price.


----------



## otisct20

Im sold on the red one already, hopefully they wont be too much above the 899 mark


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

I wish they put that headstock on more lower budget models. That headstock is up there with the Ibanez Iceman 3+3 headstock. I wish I banez would do an RG with that Iceman headstock xD I have to settle for the halberd xD


----------



## troyguitar

otisct20 said:


> Im sold on the red one already, hopefully they wont be too much above the 899 mark



I'm assuming 899 hardtail and 999 Floyd but maybe they'll end up cheaper.


----------



## mikenothing

I'll take a white and a sunburst, k thanks.


----------



## djpharoah

troyguitar said:


> I'm assuming 899 hardtail and 999 Floyd but maybe they'll end up cheaper.



Lets hope so - with the SLAT3-7 they had priced themselves out of the competition.


----------



## thealexkelley

FrancescoFiligoi said:


>



is it just me or does it look like theres an option for an arch top or flat top? that matte black one looks pretty flat to me...


----------



## Vyn

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY!

Well done Jackson! #fanboysquealofjoy


----------



## MobiusR

canuck brian said:


> At the price they're selling for, get an iron and some razor blades. Pop the fretboard and drop a new one on there.



i said i can live with it bro


----------



## gunch

I'd get the hardtail version, EMG routes be damned.


----------



## Tranquilliser

I'll take one in white or silver, thankyou 
preferably with the option of a maple fretboard 

These are awesome, really great to see Jackson come out with a 7.


----------



## broj15

I'm doubtful but lets hope for a hipshot bridge option.


----------



## oremus91

I can't wait to get my grubby meat hooks on the silver w/ a tom if it's available. SLS headstock on a Jackson 7- it was meant to be.


----------



## BigBaldIan

Just seen the white one in the background, oh shit. GASSSSS!

Having said that, God alone knows when/if they'll be available in the UK. I ended up cancelling my order for the SLSXMG last month as I got fed up with FMIC UK saying they "were coming soon" despite every other country it seems getting them in. 

Edit: Is it me or is that white Soloist a 6 not a 7 with an SLS headstock?


----------



## VinnyShredz

thealexkelley said:


> is it just me or does it look like theres an option for an arch top or flat top? that matte black one looks pretty flat to me...



I think you're right.

I want that dark brown sunburst one alllll the way in the corner there


----------



## eaeolian

djpharoah said:


> Lets hope so - with the SLAT3-7 they had priced themselves out of the competition.



Well, honestly that guitar's real competition was the ESP Horizon 7 - the SLAT is night-and-day better than the LTDs and Schecters - which it was considerably cheaper than. I know what you mean, though.


----------



## eaeolian

Vynce_Usurper said:


> I think you're right.
> 
> I want that dark brown sunburst one alllll the way in the corner there



Nah, they're all arched - it's just the angle the pic is at, I think.


----------



## VinnyShredz

eaeolian said:


> Nah, they're all arched - it's just the angle the pic is at, I think.





I just put my glasses on and held my laptop in front of my face... I think archtop looks a bit more classy anyways.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

RuffeDK said:


> Emergency Miracle Garbage



Am I the only one that thought this didn't make sense at all?


----------



## eaeolian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Am I the only one that thought this didn't make since at all?



Nah, I'm on board - it's like the Japanese T-shirts with random English words on them...


----------



## Don Vito

^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

^Why couldn't American stores be that straightforward?


----------



## Seanthesheep

The fixed bridge silverburst is tooo good. 

The only thing id chage is to make it hardtail/not TOM and passives but yay!


----------



## elrrek

I think there are some 6ers in there as well, this means I may need to buy 2!


----------



## Decipher

I'm diggin' them. I'll be trying them out when they hit the street. Love the headstock and I'm an active guy so win/win!


----------



## BigBaldIan

Just gone back over the thread and seen both the 6 and 7 in snow-white. Excuse me a moment, I think I need to take a cold shower.


----------



## Dooky

That bridge pick up looks so far forward (away from the bridge).


----------



## leonardo7

Im dyin to know what the body wood is.


----------



## MobiusR

leonardo7 said:


> Im dyin to know what the body wood is.



basswood


----------



## jl-austin

It looks like an agile with a Jackson headstock. I agree with max, solid colors please!


----------



## Zerox8610

If the prices are decent I think I'll get a white, strip the headstock and repaint it white..... Hate that black headstock on white guitar look... 
Then maybe some Blackouts depending on how I like 7 string EMGs (Haven't had em yet.)


----------



## Valennic

If that dark sunburst model is available...god save my wallet.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ

Goddamn I want a SLAT3 version of that, trans-purple with a maple board...


----------



## leonardo7

MobiusR said:


> basswood


 
You may be correct, but if I may ask, where has it been posted or how are you sure of this?


----------



## McKay

Eugh I hate that top. Looks like an Agile in a bad way.

Other than that, take out the floyd and I'd definitely buy one of these. would prefer no inlays but it's not close to as big an issue as that top is.


----------



## oremus91

MobiusR said:


> basswood



[citation needed]



McKay said:


> Eugh I hate that top. Looks like an Agile in a bad way.
> 
> Other than that, take out the floyd and I'd definitely buy one of these. would prefer no inlays but it's not close to as big an issue as that top is.



Then just get a plain color these are going to be somewhat budget models I'm sure.


----------



## McKay

oremus91 said:


> [citation needed]
> 
> 
> 
> Then just get a plain color these are going to be somewhat budget models I'm sure.



Didn't see the other one's when I'd made that post.

Only complaint now I've seen those others is the pickup placement. Some of those guitars have absurdly placed bridge pups!! don't, some do. Wonder what that's about?


----------



## stevo1

djpharoah said:


> Pls pls bring this out with binding. I can't take Jacksons seriously without binding on the neck and headstock.



I think it does have binding. I don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me, but the first pics of the red one looks to have black binding. The edges are pretty dark looking, and you can see the overhang of black on the head stock.

Or I could just be seeing things. 

I just hope these will have binding, so if I get one, I can dye the fret board darker, without having to worry about it looking black on top with the original rosewood color on the side


----------



## Zerox8610

McKay said:


> Didn't see the other one's when I'd made that post.
> 
> Only complaint now I've seen those others is the pickup placement. Some of those guitars have absurdly placed bridge pups!! don't, some do. Wonder what that's about?



They're all placed exactly the same....


----------



## JP Universe

people will find anyway they can to complain or stop themselves from buying guitars... I swear if this was a hardtail this thread would be filled with 'If this had a floyd i'd be in' 

Not dissing anyone if that's what they want but just making a funny observation 

Fun111 - I thought you liked floyds? I remember you saying 'A Greendot is almost my idea of how I would spec out a custom'


In other news this maybe the thread to tip me over the edge in grabbing the last slot in the CS run!


----------



## Aevolve

Any clues when these will release? Or have they already?


----------



## djpharoah

PeachesMcKenzie said:


> Any clues when these will release? Or have they already?


I've heard 6-8 weeks aka the summer but take that with a pinch of salt and a shot of vodka


----------



## Aevolve

djpharoah said:


> I've heard 6-8 weeks aka the summer but take that with a pinch of salt and a shot of vodka



Noted.


----------



## oremus91

djpharoah said:


> I've heard 6-8 weeks aka the summer but take that with a pinch of salt and a shot of vodka



If Jackson said that expect double that time.. as much as I love 'em their release dates often get out of hand. Not quite double but you know what I'm gettin' at.


----------



## Rook

JP Universe said:


> people will find anyway they can to complain or stop themselves from buying guitars... I swear if this was a hardtail this thread would be filled with 'If this had a floyd i'd be in'
> 
> Not dissing anyone if that's what they want but just making a funny observation
> 
> Fun111 - I thought you liked floyds? I remember you saying 'A Greendot is almost my idea of how I would spec out a custom'
> 
> 
> In other news this maybe the thread to tip me over the edge in grabbing the last slot in the CS run!



I would never spec a custom like a green dot, the basswood and middle pickup would go for a start. I have however stated on numerous occasions it's one of if not my favourite production guitar(s). I love the neck and the whole vibe of the thing, they're awesome!

And all my guitars have been hardtail for a while except my RR1 which has a bug wooden block wedged in the trem cavity


----------



## JP Universe

I'm gonna find that post lol


----------



## Rook

wouldn't be surprised if you found it tbh, I'm known for saying things in the heat of the moment. I don't remember saying it though haha. Have fun looking through all 5000 of my posts


----------



## Valennic

McKay said:


> Eugh I hate that top. Looks like an Agile in a bad way.
> 
> Other than that, take out the floyd and I'd definitely buy one of these. would prefer no inlays but it's not close to as big an issue as that top is.



Looks aside, the quality on these is going to be much higher than that of an Agile. Or at least one could hope. Jackson's QC on the X series has been pretty great as of yet, so here's hoping to a kickass line.


----------



## eaeolian

oremus91 said:


> If Jackson said that expect double that time.. as much as I love 'em their release dates often get out of hand. Not quite double but you know what I'm gettin' at.



Nah, that's already double the time. If there's anyone that knows how to apply the JacksonFilter to things, it's me.


----------



## eaeolian

Valennic said:


> Looks aside, the quality on these is going to be much higher than that of an Agile. Or at least one could hope. Jackson's QC on the X series has been pretty great as of yet, so here's hoping to a kickass line.



Yeah, I have to agree with that - for their price point, the QC's been good.


----------



## McKay

Mod Edit: Your poor attempt at humor has earned you a month off. Do it again and you're be gone forever.


----------



## McKay

Also:


----------



## vampiregenocide

I must admit, the pickup distance from the bridge is a little odd. I'd have to play one and see how much it affects the tone.


----------



## eaeolian

It doesn't seem any further than the SLSMG, and those sound good, but it does look odd.


----------



## BigBaldIan

eaeolian said:


> It doesn't seem any further than the SLSMG, and those sound good, but it does look odd.


 
 Looking at some photos of the old SLSMG, the spacing does indeed look remarkably similar.

Edit: looks like the SLSXMG not being available may have worked to my favour.


----------



## sell2792

Valennic said:


> Looks aside, the quality on these is going to be much higher than that of an Agile. Or at least one could hope. Jackson's QC on the X series has been pretty great as of yet, so here's hoping to a kickass line.



Ehhhh, I think that's debatable. The few Agiles I've played were all nicer than any non-Japanese or USA Jackson.


----------



## IkarusOnFire

I'll need to play one---just to feel how they are. Hopefully it'll put Jackson on the 7 string market with more effect, but we'll see


----------



## BlackMastodon

Damn, for a decent price I would pick up a hardtail in silverburst and if the pickups bugged me then I would swap 'em for Lace humbuckers. These do look really nice, though.


----------



## rainbowbrite

sell2792 said:


> Ehhhh, I think that's debatable. The few Agiles I've played were all nicer than any non-Japanese or USA Jackson.



i find this very difficult to believe.


----------



## possumkiller

rainbowbrite said:


> i find this very difficult to believe.


 
Having owned a few Agiles and played on many more and owned a couple of Jacksons and playing on a lot more I don't find it hard to believe at all. Aside from my Douglas Grendel which was a turd, everything I've bought from Rondo has been on par with at least Japanese Jacksons. Although my cousin has a Kevin Bond Rhoads that falls short of the usual quality. People really underestimate Rondo.


----------



## rainbowbrite

I have owned 4 USA Jacksons, both prior and post Fender aquistion and the difference between them and any import guitar (korea, indo, china origin) was immediate, as in it made every LTD, Shecter, Ibanez (excluding Japanese produced ones), I have played feel like toys. Agile has the benefit of fanboism, due to their responsiveness to consumers on this board leading to down plays on their hit or miss craftsmanship. 

It bothers me that Jackson is moving a significant portion of their line to Indian production, because that is where their utter shit beginner throw away guitars originated from in the early 00's...


----------



## possumkiller

The USA Jacksons I played (post Fender) imo aren't even on par with Japanese Jacksons. There was just a horrible lack of attention to the fretwork on the ones I played. I'm not an Agile fanboy by any means. Of the fifty-eight guitars I have owned, most were Ibanez, Fender, and ESP(LTD and Edwards included). The worst were Gibson and Jackson (of the large name companies). I'm not here to bash Jackson at all because I liked all of the Japanese ones that I have tried (aside from my cousin's lemon). I am merely stating that people underestimate the quality of Rondo guitars and I seriously doubt an entry-level Jackson would surpass them. It all boils down to preference.


----------



## jonahkemp

So nice to see a jackson without that ugly headstock and shark inlays


----------



## djpharoah

possumkiller said:


> I seriously doubt an entry-level Jackson would surpass them. It all boils down to preference.



Your experiences stem from when Jacksons made in India sucked. I remember a time when a lot of Agiles on this forum were turds or had issues - I'd hardly wager that the same thing will happen with Jackson. A lot has changed since then -- now Agile's quality is better than what it was initially. I think Jackson will have the same impression now as Agile with probably similar quality at this price point if not better due to better QC.

The X-series I've played have been good for the price - maybe a little more attention to fretwork but at least the frets were crowned unlike Schecters. I mean don't get me wrong I love my Japanese Pros from the early 90s and have USAs but don't write it off before you try it.

This one looks to have alder or mahogany wings but lets see. Can't please everyone


----------



## oremus91

possumkiller said:


> The USA Jacksons I played (post Fender) imo aren't even on par with Japanese Jacksons. There was just a horrible lack of attention to the fretwork on the ones I played. I'm not an Agile fanboy by any means. Of the fifty-eight guitars I have owned, most were Ibanez, Fender, and ESP(LTD and Edwards included). The worst were Gibson and Jackson (of the large name companies). I'm not here to bash Jackson at all because I liked all of the Japanese ones that I have tried (aside from my cousin's lemon). I am merely stating that people underestimate the quality of Rondo guitars and I seriously doubt an entry-level Jackson would surpass them. It all boils down to preference.



Pre/post fender arguments are so lame


----------



## possumkiller

That's all I'm trying to say is that from my Jackson experience, the Agiles came out as a better deal. I haven't tried any new Jacksons recently and I don't write off anyone simply because every guitar is different. I played a ton of Gibsons and most of them had issues that were something to be seen on entry-level instruments. That was a few years ago though. There were still a couple of awesome ones and I hope they took care of their problems. If I had the money, I would love a custom Jackson. I am always on the lookout for a Jackson Stars RR-J2SP. 

Also I have never played a pre-Fender USA Jackson so I do not know if there is any difference. I only mentioned it in case it means anything to anyone.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone

Am I the only one here that finds all the improvements quite shitty aesthetically? It doesn't really look much like a Jackson to me without the inline headstock or an actual semblance of sharktooths. It all looks a tad pedestrian.


----------



## jake7doyle

and affordable jackson 7 hopefully, cant wait to try one out


----------



## VinnyShredz

oremus91 said:


> Pre/post fender arguments are so lame


----------



## 7stringDemon

If all Ibanez's were wiped off the Earth and never made again. . . . . . .

. . . . . . . I'd be a happy Jackson player with not a complaint in the world .

I honestly don't get why everyone hates Jackson so much (well, not everyone, but, a big portion). They're quality and affordable! Not to mention comfy! Even the JS models feel great in my hands!

My first guitar was a JS1R. Fucking loved it and it treated me well! Until I got my RG1527 .


----------



## MobiusR

i assume it would be basswood with almost the whole x series line being basswood. Sorry guys i assumed it was basswood after seeing alot of posts on it being so


----------



## Zerox8610

7stringDemon said:


> If all Ibanez's were wiped off the Earth and never made again. . . . . . .
> 
> . . . . . . . I'd be a happy Jackson player with not a complaint in the world .
> 
> I honestly don't get why everyone hates Jackson so much (well, not everyone, but, a big portion). They're quality and affordable! Not to mention comfy! Even the JS models feel great in my hands!
> 
> My first guitar was a JS1R. Fucking loved it and it treated me well! Until I got my RG1527 .



I love both brands. They're my favs. 

But then again to be honest I like almost every brand for specific things.


----------



## devolutionary

7stringDemon said:


> If all Ibanez's were wiped off the Earth and never made again. . . . . . .
> 
> . . . . . . . I'd be a happy Jackson player with not a complaint in the world .
> 
> I honestly don't get why everyone hates Jackson so much (well, not everyone, but, a big portion). They're quality and affordable! Not to mention comfy! Even the JS models feel great in my hands!
> 
> My first guitar was a JS1R. Fucking loved it and it treated me well! Until I got my RG1527 .



The headstock. That's the only reason I dislike Jacksons. The in-line sharkfin is agonizing to me. Aesthetics and minor, I know, but there it is.

This guitar does interest me though. I'd like to see how it plays and such. Could be a nice back-up or a good "Fear Factory" guitar for me, allowing me to free up my RGT from A-standard entirely (which would be nice indeed!)


----------



## Pav

devolutionary said:


> The headstock. That's the only reason I dislike Jacksons. The in-line sharkfin is agonizing to me. Aesthetics and minor, I know, but there it is.



Haha...the Jackson headstock and the sharkfin inlays are two reasons I love the brand so damn much. Jackson has more or less always produced guitars that are very aesthetically pleasing to me, which I can't say for...just about any other brand I can think of.


----------



## eaeolian

possumkiller said:


> The USA Jacksons I played (post Fender) imo aren't even on par with Japanese Jacksons. There was just a horrible lack of attention to the fretwork on the ones I played.



You must be the outlier, then, because the 40 or so I've played over the last 9 years don't back up your claim. There were a couple with issues from early on, but honestly there's nothing to the "pre-Fender" crap - it's the SAME PEOPLE building them, just in a different physical space.


----------



## eaeolian

jonahkemp said:


> So nice to see a jackson without that ugly headstock and shark inlays



Crack. You smoke it.


----------



## possumkiller

eaeolian said:


> You must be the outlier, then, because the 40 or so I've played over the last 9 years don't back up your claim. There were a couple with issues from early on, but honestly there's nothing to the "pre-Fender" crap - it's the SAME PEOPLE building them, just in a different physical space.


 
Like I said before, I wouldn't know anything about the "pre-Fender" crap. I only added it because some Jackson fan boys get crazy about whether they are or not. The ones I played were from 2005-2006ish. There was a USA Dinky bolt-on with EMGs and a cherry burst flame veneer and a USA Soloist with 2 Duncan humbuckers and a flame veneer. Both had chrome hardware with what I presumed were original Floyds. After playing them side by side with an ESP Standard Horizon and an RR5, I preferred the fretwork of the Japanese guitars because it was a lot smoother. I don't know what the deal was with those guitars and I'm not bashing on Jackson. I am merely stating my experience.


----------



## VinnyShredz

eaeolian said:


> You must be the outlier, then, because the 40 or so I've played over the last 9 years don't back up your claim. There were a couple with issues from early on, but honestly there's nothing to the "pre-Fender" crap - it's the SAME PEOPLE building them, just in a different physical space.



All the pre/post fender arguments are so dumb!

People just like to make it sound like they know what their talking about.


Jacksons, no matter what year, FTW


----------



## Pav

Vynce_Usurper said:


> Jacksons, no matter what year, FTW



Agreed, fine sir.


----------



## Rev2010

Hmm, lot of bickering going on here.

I think this is a great move for Jackson personally. My only issue is I've become sooo damn particular with guitars that my options are so narrow now it's painful for me. Hence the reason I placed an order for a 7-string custom Jackson Kelly. I prefer passives but I love a few actives out there so that's not an issue for me at all. A couple of my main issues with axe's out there are:

Scale length - I tune down to "A" and with the heavier gauges I use I could never intonate perfectly with 25.5" scale so I prefer the Schecter 26.5" scale

Volume knob placement - so many companies lately seem to be putting the volume knob right up uber close to the bridge pickup. I'm considering selling my barely used brand new condition Schecter Riot 8 because of this. I just keep hitting the knob. And it's a low resistance knob so even a gentle bump changes the volume. It's fucking maddening. So, I look for guitars with the volume knob in either a slightly pushed away or pushed back placement.

Floyd Rose bridge - After years of hating them and getting far more accustomed to proper setup I've now gone back to them. The majority of 7's and 8's have fixed bridges, which I like and is ok, but I prefer a Floyd these days.

There's other shit like body/neck woods but that is secondary and I can deal with if these other more important features are met. Unfortunately, most of what I like and care about is simply not met in the 7+ string realm without going custom. 6-string however, that market is fully open to me. I just wish they would diversify the 7 string realm more.


Rev.


----------



## groverj3

I will buy one of these in a heartbeat. I'm a big Jackson guy though.


----------



## haffner1

If these are prototypes, hopefully we will see some of them pop up on MusicFarm or somewhere. I got a prototype of the JrV 7 from them a couple years ago.


----------



## Jim Antonio

Love that sunburst! It's been a while since a major company released a production line 7 string sunburst.


----------



## Black_Sheep

Damn. Those EMG pups ruin it for me. Otherwise it looks great, but oh well, if im gonna buy a Jackson, it's going to be the Chris Broderick sig. If...


----------



## s_k_mullins

These look good! I like the SLS headstocks a lot, and the silver and sunburst models look hot.

Glad to see more production 7's from Jackson!


----------



## Bigfan

Jim Antonio said:


> Love that sunburst! It's been a while since a major company released a production line 7 string sunburst.



I wouldn't say it was that long...


----------



## Nicki

Man I love the 4 + 3 headstock configuration. Looks tasty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bigfan said:


> I wouldn't say it was that long...
> 
> *Apex 100*



A Budget-friendly sunburst 7, then?


----------



## leonardo7

Just got off the phone with Jackson, according to the plan, these might retail for $799 and be as cheap as $549 street for the basswood opaque finishes and slightly more for the maple topped mahogany bodied trem equipped ones. They are looking at like at least 7 different colors right now and really trying for summer NAMM which means July!


----------



## vampiregenocide

leonardo7 said:


> Just got off the phone with Jackson, according to the plan, these might retail for $799 and be as cheap as $549 street for the basswood opaque finishes and slightly more for the maple topped mahogany bodied trem equipped ones. They are looking at like at least 7 different colors right now and really trying for summer NAMM which means July!



I could kiss you, if I were inclined that way and there wasn't a huge distance between us.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nice, shame about the 707's...


----------



## IB-studjent-

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Nice, shame about the 707's...



they aren't THAT bad, guess it's a taste thing, different strokes for different blokes.


----------



## Rook

I will probably buy one of these, making it the first 'budget' guitar I'll have bought in 5 years, and the second brand new guitar in the same period.

I'm looking forward to it! I'd like white, hardtail, nice muckabout 7


----------



## eaeolian

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Nice, shame about the 707's...



They'd come out for nice passives in my case anyway, so...


----------



## awesomeaustin

kennedyblake said:


> So I'm guessing that's a 707 combo.
> 
> Would prefer and 81-7 in the bridge myself, but that a small change I suppose.



707 in the neck, 81-7 in the bridge



djpharoah said:


> Pls pls bring this out with binding. I can't take Jacksons seriously without binding on the neck and headstock.



All of these have binding to my knowledge, it's black



leonardo7 said:


> I bet they are gonna be around $899. I wonder if these are 25.5" or the 26.5" I heard about at NAMM. And that quilt is probably a veneer but it looks very nice. Seems like they did well on the color choices. Next question is mahogany or alder? Looks like Mahogany.



26.5" , Alder (I think)


----------



## eaeolian

awesomeaustin said:


> All of these have binding to my knowledge, it's just black binding.



Well, there has to be at least ONE head-scratcher from Jackson every time...


----------



## awesomeaustin

eaeolian said:


> Well, there has to be at least ONE head-scratcher from Jackson every time...


I think the White ones will have white binding. At least one of the Prototypes I saw it had white binding.


----------



## troyguitar

eaeolian said:


> Well, there has to be at least ONE head-scratcher from Jackson every time...


 
They've been doing that black binding thing on a bunch of imports for a few years now and it has looked retarded every time IMO.


----------



## oracles

The only thing that could make me want one even more, is if Jackson were to include the Kelly into this run of X series models.


----------



## BucketheadRules

eaeolian said:


> They'd come out for nice passives in my case anyway, so...



 if I was in the market for another 7.

But wouldn't that look a little odd with the active pickup routings? I really wish EMG did some passive-sized 707s, would make it so much easier to swap them in and out. Duncan do it, surely EMG could have a crack at it too?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

BucketheadRules said:


> But wouldn't that look a little odd with the active pickup routings?



Which is why they have rings, conversion rings, pickup covers, passive soapbars, etc. It's 1999 anymore, there are now tons of options to replace EMGs quickly and easily without leaving the awkward routes in the open.


----------



## leonardo7

BucketheadRules said:


> if I was in the market for another 7.
> 
> But wouldn't that look a little odd with the active pickup routings? I really wish EMG did some passive-sized 707s, would make it so much easier to swap them in and out. Duncan do it, surely EMG could have a crack at it too?



Prepare to be completely blown away by what EMG has planned for winter NAMM. Your not gonna believe your eyes and ears


----------



## troyguitar

leonardo7 said:


> Prepare to be completely blown away by what EMG has planned for winter NAMM. Your not gonna believe your eyes and ears


 
New EVEN BIGGER 7-string pickups, so big you won't have to choose between neck and bridge - just one will take up the entire space between the bridge and 24th fret!


----------



## eaeolian




----------



## djpharoah

*Guys - let's keep the thread on topic *


----------



## BucketheadRules

MaxOfMetal said:


> Which is why they have rings, conversion rings, pickup covers, passive soapbars, etc. It's 1999 anymore, there are now tons of options to replace EMGs quickly and easily without leaving the awkward routes in the open.



OK, fair enough. 

It's just that my abiding memory of seeing EMG-loaded guitars getting pickup swaps is seeing the big active cavities with small pickups in them.



Anyway, yes, back on topic; those Jacksons are really, really nice-looking. Will almost certainly be buying a green SLXT as my next guitar, these X series models are very good across the board (some little QC issues, but that's a small price to pay for £400 neck-thru Jacksons IMO).


----------



## Key_Maker

Am I the only one that likes EMG around here?

I don't think so.


----------



## eaeolian

Nah, lots of us like to bitch about EMG's OEM presence, though.


----------



## Jacobine

it looks tasty. same complaints as everyone else but also hasn't been jackson a little behind the curve with more extended range guitars and its STILL sketchy. wtf? and i miss the sig sharktooth inlay.... reminds me of better times


----------



## MassNecrophagia

Not a fan of FRs, but they play pretty nice. Would've preferred a matching headstock, but meh. From what I gather, there'll be the X series, and then they'll do a USA run which will have ebony fretboards, not sure what other frills. Also a possibility that they'll do their extreme shapes as sevens as well, depending on how these sell.


----------



## Loomer

leonardo7 said:


> Prepare to be completely blown away by what EMG has planned for winter NAMM. Your not gonna believe your eyes and ears



Passive sized 7-string Het Set pups would make a certain someone I know very, very happy. 

And me too, for that matter


----------



## s4tch

++ headstock
++ body shape
++ playing comfort on all Jackson necks in the last 1.000.000 years, so this might be all right, too

- EMG routing
- trem on the red one

I just hope it would not cost more than &#8364;1000 in Europe.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I think they're all coming in both hardtail and trem versions.


----------



## s4tch

^Yes, that's my guess, too. I just think that the red one, which I'd pick from the whole bunch, would be better with a hardtail. BTW, I don't get why Jackson is sticking with those TOM-style bridges on their hardtails. I'd prefer a basic string-thru bridge with more room for the saddles.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

official specs are up:

Jackson® Products


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> 26.5&#8221; scale





> EMG® 707 neck and bridge pickup set



Baritone and REAL Emgs...


----------



## elrrek

MASS DEFECT said:


> official specs are up:
> 
> Jackson® Products





elrrek said:


> ffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hide my credit card! HIDE MY CREDIT CARD!


----------



## VinnyShredz

Ffffsshhhiiii.... There goes my next two weeks pay.


----------



## otisct20

Only downside is the 707 as a bridge pup (not my favorite but i can deal with it) sounds like it'll be amazing!


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

Delicious Schecters

...I mean Jacksons.


----------



## troyguitar

SLATXMGQ3-7

Next model: SLAUTIUERBHUDNSAYUBASXBBFUY-7

Decent for Schecter competition, but I will be sticking to my SLAT3-7 until the true SL2H-7 comes.


----------



## djpharoah

otisct20 said:


> Only downside is the 707 as a bridge pup (not my favorite but i can deal with it) sounds like it'll be amazing!



Specs show 81-7 bridge pup


----------



## littledoc

Floyd Rose Special? Ugh.

I was just talking to a friend the other day about Jackson. What happened to all their high-end imports? You either have to settle for inferior hardware (X Series), or get the ludicrously overpriced USA stuff. Nothing in between, like the old Series One line.


----------



## troyguitar

littledoc said:


> Floyd Rose Special? Ugh.
> 
> I was just talking to a friend the other day about Jackson. What happened to all their high-end imports? You either have to settle for inferior hardware (X Series), or get the ludicrously overpriced USA stuff. Nothing in between, like the old Series One line.



The Japanese factory was closed this year.


----------



## otisct20

Welp in that case I'm in! I could've sworn it said 707 bridge and neck pickups though?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

The slat3-7 would have sold more if they reversed the inline7 headstock. I would buy 3 of them myself.


----------



## eaeolian

MASS DEFECT said:


> The slat3-7 would have sold more if they reversed the inline7 headstock. I would buy 3 of them myself.



Oh, c'mon, really? The lack of a reverse headstock kept you from buying three of the same guitar?


----------



## djpharoah

MASS DEFECT said:


> The slat3-7 would have sold more if they reversed the inline7 headstock. I would buy 3 of them myself.




Looks like Jackson will miss your 3 purchases....

EDIT: Looks like I'm kinda late


----------



## Sicarius

otisct20 said:


> Welp in that case I'm in! I could've sworn it said 707 bridge and neck pickups though?


Description says so, but the specs list 81-7. Either one could be wrong.

I hope the Desc. is wrong, I know I wasn't too fond of the 707 in the bridge of my ESP Viper 7. 

If these are priced similar to the current X series I may have to see about placing an order.


----------



## troyguitar

I think all of the Jackson 7's with EMG's have had an 81-7 in the bridge.


----------



## Valennic

I need another guitar on my GAS list like I need a bullet to the ass 

This would be cool, wondering if the new lopro floyds would drop in. Probably not, but a guy can dream


----------



## I Voyager

I won't get excited until I see the price, but considering how reasonably priced the current X series lineup is, I don't think it will be too bad. The only thing I would change about the 7s would be the headstocks. Either have a revered SLS headstock or a normal/reversed in-line (like a real Jackson should have ).


----------



## eaeolian

I really do not understand the reversing of the SLS 'stock being a big deal. It looks cool both ways. 

The inline 7 is more problematic.


----------



## I Voyager

eaeolian said:


> I really do not understand the reversing of the SLS 'stock being a big deal. It looks cool both ways.
> 
> The inline 7 is more problematic.



I personally despise the look of a normal SLS headstock.


----------



## brutalslam

I hope they tell us soon, when these are going to be released. That hardtail silverburst is nice!


----------



## Zerox8610

I hope they're at about 6 or 7 hundred even though they'll more likely be 8 or 9 hundred.


----------



## djpharoah

eaeolian said:


> The inline 7 is way cooler.


----------



## Guamskyy

I hope they make them lef-......nope not happening.


----------



## Dooky

MASS DEFECT said:


> The slat3-7 would have sold more if they reversed the inline7 headstock. I would buy 3 of them myself.



Yeah, sure you would


----------



## groverj3

Valennic said:


> I need another guitar on my GAS list like I need a bullet to the ass
> 
> This would be cool, wondering if the new lopro floyds would drop in. Probably not, but a guy can dream



Low-profile floyds (6 and 7) require a different route. The specials are dimensionally identical to OFRs so one of them would be a drop in replacement. My experience with the special has been that it is better than most licensed varieties, not all, but most. It's decent.


----------



## groverj3

If these were 25.5" I would definitely buy one. I'm not so sure about buying a baritone scale when I've never played a 7 before. Also, a lot of stuff I'd be playing would be Dream Theater covers in standard tuning... I think I'd be better suited to an Ibby RG7 as much as I love my Jacksons.


----------



## Heroin

damn these are so appealing, does anybody have a word on how the EMGs sound in basswood?


----------



## noob_pwn

can't believe people are whinging about this guitar.
Sucks there is only an EMG option but they are offering a competitively priced, neck-through 26.5" scale 7 string in fixed/floyd options.
Seems pretty damn good to me!


----------



## groverj3

noob_pwn said:


> can't believe people are whinging about this guitar.
> Sucks there is only an EMG option but they are offering a competitively priced, neck-through 26.5" scale 7 string in fixed/floyd options.
> Seems pretty damn good to me!



Don't get me wrong, I think it's great that Jackson is getting into this market a little bit more. It's great for them as a company, especially due to the issues in Japan over the past year or two causing them to discontinue the MIJ models (natural disasters, nuclear meltdowns, disappearing profit). The X series reboot is exactly what they needed.

Lots of players have preferences and won't buy guitars that don't suit them, that's all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Heroin said:


> damn these are so appealing, does anybody have a word on how the EMGs sound in basswood?



Like EMG's. 

Joking aside, I usually see EMGs in basswood, and never seen anyone complain about it... Besides people who hate EMGs. 

I just know if I knew how to use a router, I'd fit a pair of 707X's in my RG7. 

But damn, ANOTHER guitar to check out... The RG7620, BUZ-7, BS-7, COW 7, and this one.


----------



## eaeolian

I Voyager said:


> I personally despise the look of a normal SLS headstock.



The point going in the other direction makes you "despise" it? Really? Guess you'll have to buy a Broderick, then.

 People here really get WAY too hung up on the details of a $600 guitar.


----------



## eaeolian

djpharoah said:


>



Nope, not even the USA "smaller" version. The SLS is the ONLY Jackson 7 string headstock!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IMO, it was about time we got more guitars with the SLS headstock. 

Although I do love the COW 7.


----------



## djpharoah

I guess I won't be buying this guitar.. I told myself that my next sub $800 guitar would have SS frets, abalone inlays, OFR7 made in Germany and BKPs...

Get with the program Jackson...


----------



## troyguitar

eaeolian said:


> The point going in the other direction makes you "despise" it? Really? Guess you'll have to buy a Broderick, then.
> 
> People here really get WAY too hung up on the details of a $600 guitar.


 
I would bet you $600 that this guitar will not sell for $600


----------



## I Voyager

eaeolian said:


> The point going in the other direction makes you "despise" it? Really? Guess you'll have to buy a Broderick, then.
> 
> People here really get WAY too hung up on the details of a $600 guitar.



I just don't like it. Why the fuck do you care?


----------



## jl-austin

Any word on when a person can order these?

Any word on which models (from the picture of them on the wall) will be available?

My one complaint, is Jackson pretty much leaves people in the dark (especially on their website) on which models are available. Although, I have to admit their website seems fairly current as of now.


----------



## eaeolian

troyguitar said:


> I would bet you $600 that this guitar will not sell for $600



Street? With the street prices on even the "premium" X-Series guitars all being under $700? The *most* expensive might get to $699 MAP. Otherwise, they won't reach the goal of undercutting Schecter and LTD.


----------



## eaeolian

I Voyager said:


> I just don't like it. Why the fuck do you care?



Honestly, because I'm sick of people finding a way to bitch about Jackson headstocks.


----------



## eaeolian

jl-austin said:


> Any word on when a person can order these?
> 
> Any word on which models (from the picture of them on the wall) will be available?
> 
> My one complaint, is Jackson pretty much leaves people in the dark (especially on their website) on which models are available. Although, I have to admit their website seems fairly current as of now.



My suspicion is we'll see a video about these right before Summer NAMM, so in a couple of weeks.


----------



## troyguitar

eaeolian said:


> Street? With the street prices on even the "premium" X-Series guitars all being under $700? The *most* expensive might get to $699 MAP. Otherwise, they won't reach the goal of undercutting Schecter and LTD.


 
The 6-string models with EMG's are 600 and 650, I'm assuming the 7's will start at 700 or so for the solid color TOM models. I guess it's possible that they will price them the same as the 6-string stuff, but I doubt it. The Schecter C7 Hellraiser that they are competing against starts at 850.


----------



## a curry

how have i just now seen this! im considering a esp custom shop and now i just stumbled on this! fuck i dont know what to do, because there may just be a see through red with a baritone neck, thats exactly what i want!


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns

That headstock is very easy to appreciate. And now with Lace giving us the Death/X bars the active pickup route isn't so repulsive.


----------



## I Voyager

eaeolian said:


> Honestly, because I'm sick of people finding a way to bitch about Jackson headstocks.



Understandable. 

But really, I just can't dig it. The way it points down just doesn't sit right with me. It's the same reason I never really like ESP's cockstock. It's just more appealing to me when it curves upward.

Still would rather have inline headstocks, though. Way more methul.


----------



## McBonez

I Voyager said:


> It's the same reason I never really like ESP's cockstock. It's just more appealing to me when it curves upward.



Giggle.


----------



## cronux

this new "something" from Jackson is... meh 

still waiting for

7 string RR
7 string kelly
7 string V
COW reissue (yeah, i know Wolbers isn't with them anymore, just saying  )
COW king V reissue
8 string dinky
8 string soloist
reasonable prices
etc

i mean, there is so much they could do and this is all we got? 
maybe one day Jackson will come to it's senses, but that day... is far away


----------



## eaeolian

Quite honestly, Jackson hasn't seen anything to make them think any of the 7s you mentioned would sell. There was going to be a KV7 for the Trivium dude (who's name escapes me at the moment), but even that seems to have been dropped.

There's zero reason from their perspective to do a COW re-issue - they fixed everyone's complaints with the guitar (the SLAT3-7) and no one bought it.

The only one I think *might* sell is the RR7. There will be an 8 string in this line, with the same shape as the 7s, I believe, but otherwise I wouldn't be holding your breath - certainly not for the Kelly, since it and the Warrior sell the least of any of their production shapes.


----------



## Valennic

cronux said:


> this new "something" from Jackson is... meh
> 
> still waiting for
> 
> 7 string RR
> 7 string kelly
> 7 string V
> COW reissue (yeah, i know Wolbers isn't with them anymore, just saying  )
> COW king V reissue
> 8 string dinky
> 8 string soloist
> reasonable prices
> etc
> 
> i mean, there is so much they could do and this is all we got?
> maybe one day Jackson will come to it's senses, but that day... is far away



I'm just gonna go ahead and say your expectations are beyond unreasonable. Jackson gives us a baritone 7 string, with a lot of finish options from the looks of it, and you're going to complain about it? Do you really think a 7 string any of those is on their list of priorities? The 8 strings are coming, and their prices are a helluva lot more reasonable than others I'd say.


----------



## asher

'sides, they already did an RR7 and a Kelly 7.


----------



## McBonez

eaeolian said:


> Quite honestly, Jackson hasn't seen anything to make them think any of the 7s you mentioned would sell.



Touche.

Personally (and this isn't a shot at anyone) I find a lot of people think companies should manufacture what _they_ want, as opposed to what will sell.

At the end of the day, Jackson is in this for one thing - Money.

They likely do not give a fuck what _you_ want - Rather, what the community as a _whole_ wants.

Hence the separation of custom vs production.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

eaeolian said:


> The only one I think *might* sell is the RR7. .



Didn't they do one already that didn't last long at all?


Judging by that...


----------



## Danukenator

People need to keep in perspective here. This is the SS.ORG forum. Chances are, people here like seven string guitars. Chances are, if you asked one-hundred guitarists, two would agree. We occupy a stunning minority compared to the monster that is the six string market. It's amazing Jackson would even make an eight string, which you'd probably have to ask five-hundred guitarists to find one that would want one. 
 
Count your blessings people. This is cool that Jackson would offer this, regardless if it isn't exactly what a few people wanted.


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR

Danukenator said:


> People need to keep in perspective here. This is the SS.ORG forum. Chances are, people here like seven string guitars. Chances are, if you asked one-hundred guitarists, two would agree. We occupy a stunning minority compared to the monster that is the six string market. It's amazing Jackson would even make an eight string, which you'd probably have to ask five-hundred guitarists to find one that would want one.
> 
> Count your blessings people. This is cool that Jackson would offer this, regardless if it isn't exactly what a few people wanted.




I agree, this isn't something that I'm super excited about, but I see it as a great business decision on Jackson's part. For the price, this will hunt down and buttrape the agiles, schecters, esps ect. It will be a modern day "cheap go to 7" like the 7620/7420s were before 7 string players developed interest in the tighter low-end tone with more clarity. We'll be able to snag them up used in a few years for $350 and they'll whoop the werewolf's ass.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

Danukenator said:


> People need to keep in perspective here. This is the SS.ORG forum. Chances are, people here like seven string guitars. Chances are, if you asked one-hundred guitarists, two would agree. We occupy a stunning minority compared to the monster that is the six string market. It's amazing Jackson would even make an eight string, which you'd probably have to ask five-hundred guitarists to find one that would want one.
> 
> Count your blessings people. This is cool that Jackson would offer this, regardless if it isn't exactly what a few people wanted.


You make me feel special saying I'm .5 of one in a million


----------



## jl-austin

7STRINGWARRIOR said:


> I agree, this isn't something that I'm super excited about, but I see it as a great business decision on Jackson's part. For the price, this will hunt down and buttrape the agiles, schecters, esps ect. It will be a modern day "cheap go to 7" like the 7620/7420s were before 7 string players developed interest in the tighter low-end tone with more clarity. We'll be able to snag them up used in a few years for $350 and they'll whoop the werewolf's ass.



This is Jackson's reply to the LTD MH-417 (and the other LTD models like it), in my opinion.


----------



## otisct20

I actually have a friend who has an RR7, plays very well. Im still very interested in both these and the 8 strings. Might make it to NAMM public day and see if they have these out.


----------



## eaeolian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't they do one already that didn't last long at all?
> 
> 
> Judging by that...



Yeah, that's not helping, though they recognize that the execution was pretty rotten on their first 7 string go-round. If these sell we *might* see some of the other shapes, I think.


----------



## groverj3

Just noticed the white one is a 6 string. I might go for that and replace my SLSXMG with it. It seems like the build quality on these will be slightly better. Not that it's a bad guitar, but it did have a few blemishes and it feels like the neck is ever so slightly too narrow.


----------



## groverj3

Although, the binding choices on the X series have me . My white SLSXMG has white body binding. These have rosewood fretboards and black headstocks with black neck and headstock binding...

Not a deal breaker though.


----------



## themike

I'm just going to leave a photo of this Jackson 7 string hardtail prototype here....


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Holy fuck that is sexy.


----------



## oremus91

Still no word on a release date? That's pretty typical but I'm kind of anxious.


----------



## brutalslam

oremus91 said:


> Still no word on a release date? That's pretty typical but I'm kind of anxious.



I emailed Jackson, and they replied and said they didn't have a release date at this time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

oremus91 said:


> Still no word on a release date? That's pretty typical but I'm kind of anxious.





brutalslam said:


> I emailed Jackson, and they replied and said they didn't have a release date at this time.



I think Mike is right, trying to get these to Summer NAMM, probably ship around the holidays. 

I think Jackson learned their lesson when it comes to giving release dates due to the CB7 debacle.


----------



## jllozano

Will there be a baritone 6 string version? i still have my dk27 from 2003 and its one of my favorite guitars!


----------



## Heroin

okay that's it, I'm totally sold on that silverburst fixed already. judging from my jackson kelly six the neck should feel great.


----------



## Fry5150

God that is nice. Can't wait for jackson to release these already!


----------



## Valennic

Oh hello there.

I hear overtime calling already.


----------



## Seanthesheep

Holy fuck at that silverburst hardtail. I cant wait to play one of these, might make my mayones funds hold off for a while


----------



## The Only Factor

th3m1ke said:


> I'm just going to leave a photo of this Jackson 7 string hardtail prototype here....



I'm not and have never really been much of a Jackson guy, but THIS is one I would consider. They finally got the hint to do a 7-string version of the SLS soloist. This in black and hardtail or TOM/string thru as shown would work just perfect for me.


----------



## Zerox8610

That's one gorgeous Jackson..... 

I want one soooo bad


----------



## 8track

thank science for more jackson 7's, just wish it had a real jackson headstock on it


----------



## capoeiraesp

^ what's a real Jackson headstock? I see a phenomenal guitar with a headstock and it says Jackson on top.


----------



## 8track

^the traditional Jackson pointed headstock


----------



## groverj3

8track said:


> thank science for more jackson 7's, just wish it had a real jackson headstock on it



This headstock is Jackson through and through. Originally on the SLS.


----------



## 8track

groverj3 said:


> This headstock is Jackson through and through. Originally on the SLS.


 
oh i know, just dont like that as much as this...


----------



## TraceXCOBHCX

Silverburst please!


----------



## Dooky

8track said:


> thank science for more jackson 7's, just wish it had a real jackson headstock on it



Then why didn't you buy a SLAT3-7 or COW?


----------



## Loomer

Silverburst hardtail? 

Do want.


----------



## 8track

Dooky said:


> Then why didn't you buy a SLAT3-7 or COW?



I'm working on it


----------



## Tristoner7

Looks like Doc from God Forbid is already playing them...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## refusetofall87

I love Jackson double cut bodys


----------



## Boojakki

Can't find them on the Jackson Website anymore. What's going on?


----------



## 7STRINGWARRIOR

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## ittoa666

I'm officially in love.


----------



## H3ctic-3nigma-Mik3

Ohhhh MYYYY SEEEEXXXYYY ASSSSS GOODNESSSS!!!!!! 
I soooo am getting one! Burnt cherryburst or transparent black! Can't wait to pick up one once they hit stores. But of course I'm gonna have to throw some SD Blackouts in it  just to further it to my liking! Been looking for a 7-string for a-long-while now! And just love Jacksons.


----------



## Zerox8610

Did these make an appearance at Summer Namm?? I didn't hear anything about any company really... but I'm very interested in these.


----------



## AndreasD

^Same here. Couldn't find anything online


----------



## MaxOfMetal

This is Jackson we're talking about, these won't be released until no one really cares about them anymore.


----------



## eaeolian

I should know by now to add at least 6 months to whenever they say something will be available.


----------



## AndreasD

Well, NAMM 13 it is


----------



## Valennic

I'm not sure if anyone's posted this yet, but I was chatting up a Jackson dealer, and got the pricelist for these things 

SLATTXMG3-7 BLACK
$699.99

SLATTXMG3-7 SILVERBURST
$699.99

SLATTXMG3-7 SLIME GREEN
$699.99

SLATTXMGQ3-7 TRANS BLACK
$749.99

SLATTXMGQ3-7 TOBACCO BURST
$749.99

SLATXMG3-7 QUICKSILVER
$799.99

SLATXMG3-7 MATTE BLACK
$799.99

SLATXMGQ3-7 TRANS BLACK
$849.99

SLATXMGQ3-7 TRANS RED
$849.99

No pics yet, and I'm 100% on the differences between certain models, but prices nonetheless.


----------



## troyguitar

troyguitar said:


> I'm assuming the 7's will start at 700 or so for the solid color TOM models. I guess it's possible that they will price them the same as the 6-string stuff, but I doubt it. The Schecter C7 Hellraiser that they are competing against starts at 850.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow

AndreasD said:


> Well, NAMM 13 it is


Not according to some random Ukranian site. That being said, they've got pictures of most of the models, so I'd think it's probably pretty legit.


----------



## Valennic

SkapocalypseNow said:


> Not according to some random Ukranian site. That being said, they've got pictures of most of the models, so I'd think it's probably pretty legit.



Gotta love the Ukranians


----------



## BlackMastodon

Hmmm slime green? Don't remember seeing a green one in any of those pictures.


----------



## ittoa666

Valennic said:


> SLATTXMG3-7 SILVERBURST
> $699.99
> 
> SLATTXMG3-7 SLIME GREEN
> $699.99



Yes!


----------



## McKay

The bridge -> pickup distance is an absolute deal breaker. I can't imagine what prompted that.


----------



## MFB

Not sure if I should wait to check these out as a new 7, or just go with what's available now  Damn you impulsiveness


----------



## Valennic

McKay said:


> The bridge -> pickup distance is an absolute deal breaker. I can't imagine what prompted that.



I looked at some of my TOM guitars, and honestly, it's not that far away. It does look like it though, but most of my guitars are only maybe a centimeter closer


----------



## MASS DEFECT

They are back in the Jackson website. Now with pics. 

Jackson® Products







fap fap fap


----------



## BucketheadRules

Oh wow, they're doing these in bright green?

The level of win just SHOT up.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Also:











I like that. I agree that the bridge pickup looks a little weird being that far from the bridge though. The fact that Kawa green is available pleases me greatly.



Some new 6-strings too:
















My favourite is still the green SLXT though. So help me Satan, I will own one of those soon.


----------



## Edika

I just saw this:
Jackson® Products

OMFG!


----------



## elrrek

SLATTXMG3-7 - KAWASABI GREEN!

Yes, yes, yes, yes and once again YES!


----------



## eaeolian

Just like last year - make a video, don't talk about them at the show, release them after. Interesting marketing technique.


----------



## Knyas

elrrek said:


> SLATTXMG3-7 - KAWASABI GREEN!



This is the moment I've been waiting for...


----------



## josefh

Why a fucking Floyd rose special bridge?why?

I´m sure that this fucking thing can´t stay in tune after 2 o 3 dive bombs...

I tested a Jackson KVX and other without the floyd and the quality was amazing, but i´m sure that this floyd can´t stay in tune.

Anyone with this floyd on and X series? tell us your experience...


----------



## eaeolian

Why? I suspect it will stay in tune as well as a 1000 series, based on the construction. The only difference are the zinc saddles and sustain block, so the saddles may wear our faster.


----------



## troyguitar

josefh said:


> Why a fucking Floyd rose special bridge?why?
> 
> I´m sure that this fucking thing can´t stay in tune after 2 o 3 dive bombs...
> 
> I tested a Jackson KVX and other without the floyd and the quality was amazing, but i´m sure that this floyd can´t stay in tune.
> 
> Anyone with this floyd on and X series? tell us your experience...


 
Have you ever used one? Or are you "sure" it can't stay in tune because of your magical powers of divination?


----------



## josefh

I used that floyd on an LTD V 401 FM


----------



## awesomeaustin

elrrek said:


> SLATTXMG3-7 - KAWASABI GREEN!
> 
> Yes, yes, yes, yes and once again YES!



I believe this is a mistake. I don't see Kawasabi Green on my list of colors this is coming in. I'm going to check in to this.

EDIT: Confirmed that Kawasabi Green was a typo on the website. Sorry Dudes

EDIT2: I'm also trying to get a tentative release date for these


----------



## WhoThenNow7

I think I'm in Seventh Heaven....


----------



## sakeido

I'm loving that they are using the SLS headstock on more guitars but low grade rosewood fretboards... ehh..... 

but hold on a second. jackson page says these are 26.5" scale? brilliant!


----------



## groverj3

josefh said:


> Why a fucking Floyd rose special bridge?why?
> 
> I´m sure that this fucking thing can´t stay in tune after 2 o 3 dive bombs...
> 
> I tested a Jackson KVX and other without the floyd and the quality was amazing, but i´m sure that this floyd can´t stay in tune.
> 
> Anyone with this floyd on and X series? tell us your experience...



The floyd specials are just as good as any licensed bridge... Chill the [email protected]#$ out. You want these to cost ~900? Because that's what they would be if it wasn't for the floyd special.


----------



## 7stringDemon

So torn!!!

On one hand, the Silverburst looks nice but on the other, I want it to have a trem. I'll probably just get a black one.

Or a used SLAT3-7.


----------



## XxXPete

street date on these yet??


----------



## Valennic

XxXPete said:


> street date on these yet??



Mid September!


----------



## capoeiraesp

josefh said:


> Why a fucking Floyd rose special bridge?why?
> 
> I´m sure that this fucking thing can´t stay in tune after 2 o 3 dive bombs...
> 
> I tested a Jackson KVX and other without the floyd and the quality was amazing, but i´m sure that this floyd can´t stay in tune.
> 
> Anyone with this floyd on and X series? tell us your experience...



Here's a video I made years ago about the Floyd special. You tell me if it can handle 2 or 3 dive bombs.


----------



## otisct20

HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGG I will own one.


----------



## josefh




----------



## damico529

As much as i like these, id still buy an agile instead. I dont want to spend that much on a shitty basswood body.


----------



## otisct20

damico529 said:


> As much as i like these, id still buy an agile instead. I dont want to spend that much on a shitty basswood body.



I really dont get why so many people rag on Basswood so much.


----------



## sakeido

otisct20 said:


> I really dont get why so many people rag on Basswood so much.



low grade basswood never fails to sound bad, imo. low grade basswood... you could make the guitar out of foam and fiberglass instead and it wouldn't compromise the tone. 

even high end basswood is not to my liking. even with nice pickups in my old RG or JP7 it never sounds that great for anything except shred noodling, and there are other woods (mahogany) that work for that and still give you better low end chunk


----------



## damico529

otisct20 said:


> I really dont get why so many people rag on Basswood so much.



I can never get a satisfying low end out of basswood. In exception to some ibanez's which are hit and miss when it comes to that shit.


----------



## Seanthesheep

26.5" scale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djpharoah

You guys singing the basswood song snd dance need to remember that on neck thru guitars the neck wood dominates the tone so don't worry about the basswood wings.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Basswood hate? Is it 2006 again?


----------



## damico529

djpharoah said:


> You guys singing the basswood song snd dance need to remember that on neck thru guitars the neck wood dominates the tone so don't worry about the basswood wings.



Ahh your right, i wasnt considering it was neck thru. My above statement stands when it comes to bolt on's though. Lol


----------



## otisct20

I've never had a problem getting good sounds from basswood guitars


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

MaxOfMetal said:


> Basswood hate? Is it 2006 again?



Yeah guys dont you remember Misha Mansoor said its his favorite wood so dont hate it.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter

These things look great, but does Jackson plan on making any more shapes? I know a lot of people here who would want a RR7.


----------



## a curry

these dont look bad! and ive played a lot of jacksons and i cant say ive ever played one i hated. but my only concern is where are these going to be made? i hope they arent going to jump on the "made in china" bandwagon to save money, like esp did with ltd. i just cant justify supporting any musical equipment made in china!


----------



## Valennic

a curry said:


> these dont look bad! and ive played a lot of jacksons and i cant say ive ever played one i hated. but my only concern is where are these going to be made? i hope they arent going to jump on the "made in china" bandwagon to save money, like esp did with ltd. i just cant justify supporting any musical equipment made in china!



Same place the other X series guitars are made, India.

v


----------



## MaxOfMetal

a curry said:


> these dont look bad! and ive played a lot of jacksons and i cant say ive ever played one i hated. but my only concern is where are these going to be made? i hope they arent going to jump on the "made in china" bandwagon to save money, like esp did with ltd. i just cant justify supporting any musical equipment made in china!



It's probably India like the rest of the current X-Series.


----------



## a curry

uhm wow, i really dont know what to say..... for some reason that almost sounds worse than china... thats actually the first time ive ever heard of anything like that being made in india.


----------



## Valennic

a curry said:


> uhm wow, i really dont know what to say..... for some reason that almost sounds worse than china... thats actually the first time ive ever heard of anything like that being made in india.



Given the pretty awesome reviews so far, I'm not inclined to give much of a fuck where its made as long as it plays good.  

Besides, they're still in line with other companies at that price point, and IIRC Schecter has moved some production to that area as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Jackson has been making guitars in India for years now. This isn't anything new. 

Nothing is stopping anyone from buying similar guitars via the USA CS, you're just going to have to support buying first world.


----------



## a curry

yeah that is a good point. but like i said ive never played i "shitty" jackson. they have always played pretty sweet, i believe i have owned 5 over the years


----------



## a curry

MaxOfMetal said:


> Jackson has been making guitars in India for years now. This isn't anything new.
> 
> Nothing is stopping anyone from buying similar guitars via the USA CS, you're just going to have to support buying first world.



i guess i just never realized it. so my question would be was the slsmg3 made in india? the white one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

a curry said:


> i guess i just never realized it. so my question would be was the slsmg3 made in india? the white one.



Pretty sure they were made in Japan, but I'm no expert.


----------



## a curry

ah i wanted one of those for ages but then i started playing 7's i would love it if they brought that back in a 7 and a 27" scale


----------



## sakeido

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pretty sure they were made in Japan, but I'm no expert.



My SLSMG and SLS3 were made in Japan


----------



## Dooky

BucketheadRules said:


> Also:


Wow, you dont see too many guitars with a humbucker in the neck & middle position; but no bridge pickup... interesting...


----------



## leonardo7

I just got word that these will definitely be made in China and should be available in the fall, with the 8s following shortly thereafter


----------



## otisct20

Honestly I've played some pretty awesome MIC guitars. But as always, try before you buy.


----------



## groverj3

leonardo7 said:


> I just got word that these will definitely be made in China and should be available in the fall, with the 8s following shortly thereafter



That's slightly upsetting. However, I guess if the quality is ok and they aren't treating their workers like shit then I'm ok with it. I'm just skeptical when it comes to anything made in China due to the bad rep that many factories there have in terms of workers' rights.

Foxconn/Apple products, anyone?

That being said, if the reviews are good I may spring for one. I don't know why they couldn't have done white binding though. Black binding on rosewood is sort of lame.


----------



## Scream And Fly

Dooky said:


> Wow, you dont see too many guitars with a humbucker in the neck & middle position; but no bridge pickup... interesting...




It's weird, isn't it? I noticed that when I first saw one of those a few weeks ago. That is actually a bridge pickup, but I don't know why they spaced it so far from the bridge saddles. I'm betting maybe to give it a bit more bottom end? I'm curious to see what it sounds like but that pickup position may make it too muddy.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

leonardo7 said:


> I just got word that these will definitely be made in China and should be available in the fall, with the 8s following shortly thereafter




awwww. I was hoping and expecting they are Indian made. They did great with the current X Series, so why suddenly China?


----------



## troyguitar

I would be quite surprised if they made these in China and all of the other imports in India.

The Indian made Jacksons started out bad years ago but seem to have improved considerably since then. The 2 I have played from the current X-series were both very good.


----------



## JosephAOI

BucketheadRules said:


>



My wallet.... is growling at me..?

What does this mean?!


----------



## eaeolian

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Yeah guys dont you remember Misha Mansoor said its his favorite wood so dont hate it.



If you happen to like Misha's tone...


----------



## eaeolian

MASS DEFECT said:


> awwww. I was hoping and expecting they are Indian made. They did great with the current X Series, so why suddenly China?



That contradicts what I've been told, in fact, that they're Indian. That said, the Charvels are made in China, so...


----------



## eaeolian

troyguitar said:


> I would be quite surprised if they made these in China and all of the other imports in India.
> 
> The Indian made Jacksons started out bad years ago but seem to have improved considerably since then. The 2 I have played from the current X-series were both very good.



 I played an ATL Soloist last week that was quite nice. They're not up to as good as the Japanese guitars were, obviously, but they also cost half as much.


----------



## 7stringDemon

I definitely want one of these 

Basswood? Sure! I'm an Ibanez player!
7 string? Hell yeah!
Jackson? Alwats a plus.
26.5" scale? Hell yeah again!
Indian or chinese? I'll live.
Tremolo options? Yes indeed.
EMG's? Well, they can always be replaced by Blackouts!
Lots of color options? Check!

I see nothing bad about this guitar.


----------



## arcadia fades

wait... India? don't people mean Indonesia? never heard of guitars being made in India.


----------



## otisct20

arcadia fades said:


> wait... India? don't people mean Indonesia? never heard of guitars being made in India.



Nope, they mean India. It does sound weird though.


----------



## awesomeaustin

leonardo7 said:


> I just got word that these will definitely be made in China and should be available in the fall, with the 8s following shortly thereafter





eaeolian said:


> That contradicts what I've been told, in fact, that they're Indian. That said, the Charvels are made in China, so...





arcadia fades said:


> wait... India? don't people mean Indonesia? never heard of guitars being made in India.



They are being made somewhere in Asia, in an awesome facility where some other brands do their guitars, and they have come out with awesome fit and finish.

Oh and they noticed the extra distance between the bridge and pickup and fixed it in production.


Also, if you guys want to compile a list of questions for the Jackson production managers I'll pass it on and get some answers for you guys.


----------



## leonardo7

OK so the whole China thing came from a guy who is a Jackson dealer, and who was at their little convention in Corona recently. By the way, Fender/Jackson was not at Summer NAMM this year. His word is definitely that these will be China made.

So I just called Fender/Jackson and got some idiot on the phone who didnt seem to know shit about anything. What he did tell me though and I had to ask him twice to make sure he knows what hes talking about, is that according to the spec sheet that he was pulling up, that these will be made in Japan and are hitting the streets next month. I dont know if I should believe him or believe that hes an asshole who was just fucking with me.


----------



## 7stringDemon

^ That guy was PROBABLY stupid. I called BC Rich once about my friends Warlock and his response to my question was "Sorry, I don't actually play guitar or know much about it. I just work here. . . . . ."


----------



## awesomeaustin

leonardo7 said:


> OK so the whole China thing came from a guy who is a Jackson dealer, and who was at their little convention in Corona recently. By the way, Fender/Jackson was not at Summer NAMM this year. His word is definitely that these will be China made.
> 
> So I just called Fender/Jackson and got some idiot on the phone who didnt seem to know shit about anything. What he did tell me though and I had to ask him twice to make sure he knows what hes talking about, is that according to the spec sheet that he was pulling up, that these will be made in Japan and are hitting the streets next month. I dont know if I should believe him or believe that hes an asshole who was just fucking with me.



I can tell you because I work at Fender/Jackson they are not made in Japan but somewhere else in Asia. We cannot disclose the actual country of origin but I know for fact that it is not Japan.


----------



## leonardo7

awesomeaustin said:


> I can tell you because I work at Fender/Jackson they are not made in Japan but somewhere else in Asia. We cannot disclose the actual country of origin but I know for fact that it is not Japan.



The idiot told me 3 times that his spec sheet says Japan. What an idiot, simply because he believed that and has no clue whats going on even when he works for the company. My money is on China


----------



## awesomeaustin

leonardo7 said:


> The idiot told me 3 times that his spec sheet says Japan. What an idiot, simply because he believed that and has no clue whats going on even when he works for the company. My money is on China



Then there is obviously a misprint in the spec sheet. I will make sure that is corrected. 

btw PM'd


----------



## leonardo7

awesomeaustin said:


> Then there is obviously a misprint in the spec sheet. I will make sure that is corrected.
> 
> btw PM'd




Cool! Let me know if there in fact is an error. If thats the case then I guess I shouldnt call him an idiot. But I told him Jackson is no longer making guitars in Japan and his answer led me to believe that he didnt know that and all he knows is that the spec sheet says Japan.

Anyways, Id like to know if you in fact did find that error in the spec sheet.


----------



## awesomeaustin

leonardo7 said:


> Cool! Let me know if there in fact is an error. If thats the case then I guess I shouldnt call him an idiot. But I told him Jackson is no longer making guitars in Japan and his answer led me to believe that he didnt know that and all he knows is that the spec sheet says Japan.
> 
> Anyways, Id like to know if you in fact did find that error in the spec sheet.



The country of origin was not right on that spec sheet. I can confirm that they are not being made in Japan.


----------



## groverj3

awesomeaustin said:


> They are being made somewhere in Asia, in an awesome facility where some other brands do their guitars, and they have come out with awesome fit and finish.
> 
> Oh and they noticed the extra distance between the bridge and pickup and fixed it in production.
> 
> 
> Also, if you guys want to compile a list of questions for the Jackson production managers I'll pass it on and get some answers for you guys.



You are awesome. Thanks for clearing up the bridge pickup thing. People here were obviously freaking out over this. Depending on what the reviews look like I wll have to be financially irresponsible and order the red quilt top one.

My money is still on China. That limited edition Scott Ian soloist is made there (sticker on the back of the headstock seen at a GC in Rochester NY). I would happier if it was made in India, but I will let the quality speak for itself once they're released.


----------



## leonardo7

Im buying one of these as a test bed for the new pickups that EMG is releasing in the fall/winter


----------



## BlackMastodon

I really hope these come out in September. And my local Long and McQuade goddamn better stock these . The news of possible 8 string versions made my wallet whimper too.


----------



## otisct20

I seriously hope Sweetwater stocks these. I will be very upset if they don't.


----------



## traditional

awesomeaustin, you said that there would be no Kawasabi Green but in the video posted on page 13 it is clearly a Kawasabi Green 7 string? Was that just a prototype?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

traditional said:


> awesomeaustin, you said that there would be no Kawasabi Green but in the video posted on page 13 it is clearly a Kawasabi Green 7 string? Was that just a prototype?



According to the list published a couple pages back it's "Slime Green", so there seems to be a bright green, but not the exact "Kawasabi Green".


----------



## groverj3

otisct20 said:


> I seriously hope Sweetwater stocks these. I will be very upset if they don't.



If they don't have them regularly they will bend over backwards to get you one. Those guys are great.


----------



## traditional

MaxOfMetal said:


> According to the list published a couple pages back it's "Slime Green", so there seems to be a bright green, but not the exact "Kawasabi Green".



Ahh, I see. I did read that, and should've picked up on it. Thanks Max!


----------



## otisct20

groverj3 said:


> If they don't have them regularly they will bend over backwards to get you one. Those guys are great.



My sales rep there told me they only order stuff in if you are going to buy it for sure. :/ But yeah they are amazing. I visit very often lol


----------



## metalmouth13

I really like the standard SLATMGX3-7 its 26.5 scale. I would get the quicksilver but I wanna see what the Sky Blue finish looks like.

Also,
If you are going to buy any 6 string Jackson, go with the Professional series that has Professional written on the headstock they are MIJ.


----------



## Heroin

metalmouth13 said:


> I really like the standard SLATMGX3-7 its 26.5 scale. I would get the quicksilver but I wanna see what the Sky Blue finish looks like.
> 
> Also,
> If you are going to buy any 6 string Jackson, go with the Professional series that has Professional written on the headstock they are MIJ.



I think most of us would already know that 

welcome to sso by the way


----------



## groverj3

metalmouth13 said:


> I really like the standard SLATMGX3-7 its 26.5 scale. I would get the quicksilver but I wanna see what the Sky Blue finish looks like.
> 
> Also,
> If you are going to buy any 6 string Jackson, go with the Professional series that has Professional written on the headstock they are MIJ.



All Jackson pro series guitars have been MIJ, even the ones that don't say professional on the headstock or truss rod cover.

DK2s, SL3s, etc. All MIJ

Just adding my 2 cents, not trying to be a know-it-all.

Before the X series relaunched they were all MIJ too (despite starting out as Indian)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Phrygian

I haven't taken the time too look through the entire thread, but will these be available left handed?


----------



## Tranquilliser

Jackson's page says that these have an 81-7 in the bridge and come tuned a half step down?

I would really like to see one of the solid finishes like Quicksilver or Sky Blue, but even then I'm already considering saving for one of these.


----------



## Dooky

awesomeaustin said:


> Oh and they noticed the extra distance between the bridge and pickup and fixed it in production.


Hmm, looks like I'll be buying one then. 
This was my only compliant about the guitar - and it was a big compliant for me. I really didn't like the look of it as I was scared it would make the guitar sound too bassie and muddy. 
I'd better start saving for the lime green one!!!


----------



## groverj3

Regarding the bridge pickup position. New pics are up on the Jackson website. Definitely has been corrected.











Matching headstocks an added bonus for those that freak out about such things.


----------



## troyguitar

Silver one looks good but I still don't like the scale. I'll stick to my SLAT3-7.


----------



## eaeolian

I *may* add one, given that I've kind of wanted a longer scale to play with.


----------



## MetalBuddah

They did indeed fix the pup spacing by the bridge on the fixed model. Hope some shops around me actually have some of these to try out since they look quite tasty  Luckily, my recent Loomis purchase greatly lessens my GAS over this new run on Jackson 7s


----------



## Ghost40

MetalBuddah said:


> They did indeed fix the pup spacing by the bridge on the fixed model. Hope some shops around me actually have some of these to try out since they look quite tasty  Luckily, my recent Loomis purchase greatly lessens my GAS over this new run on Jackson 7s




I know what you mean man, I looked all over the Baltimore area, Bills, GCs, no one seems to have them yet


----------



## Triple-J

Most of them are now up on Thomann's website (including a pic of the slime green model) and the prices look pretty good it's just a shame I want one of each colour and can barely afford one of them right now. 
Search Results - Page 1 - Thomann UK Cyberstore


----------



## Pav

I had been thinking of holding out for a custom order for a 7, but damn do these look tasty.


----------



## groverj3

Ghost40 said:


> I know what you mean man, I looked all over the Baltimore area, Bills, GCs, no one seems to have them yet


 
They are only due to come out this month. Patience.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Matching headstock now too? Jesus, so this is what GAS feels like. Knowing my luck the Long & McQuade's won't stock these and I won't get a chance to play one.

Still might probably buying one though.


----------



## Valennic

Matt up at Matt's Music is already taking deposits to reserve one. I was going to get one until bills got in the way. And VHT's . Can't wait for the NGD's


----------



## The Norsemen

Jackson hates left handed people 
I want one of these so bad!!!!


----------



## Dooky

The Norsemen said:


> Jackson hates left handed people



Doesn't everyone?


----------



## cronux

i see this 

Jackson SLATTMGXQ3-7 Soloist TBK

and then see this

ESP LTD EX-307 Black Satin

and i would go with the second option 


jackson keeps overpricing their guitars (IMO). i remember when SLAT-7's came out I went into my local guitar shop and asked for a pricing one. the bottom line (with the case) was 1,700 and i was like 

maybe that was an isolated case BUT STILL feel that for the price of a new Jackson I can get a Schecter or an LTD with better specs AND A NECK-THROUGH at that


----------



## otisct20

cronux said:


> maybe that was an isolated case BUT STILL feel that for the price of a new Jackson I can get a Schecter or an LTD with better specs AND A NECK-THROUGH at that



These are priced just as well as any LTD or Schecter, these are also neckthrough .


----------



## cronux

otisct20 said:


> These are priced just as well as any LTD or Schecter, these are also neckthrough .



my bad on the neckthrough part 

at least in my country LTD's and Schecters beat Jacksons by a long shot in terms of pricing


----------



## otisct20

I didn't pay attention to you not being from the states  my bad man. For me some of these models cost the same as my LTD MH-417. And spec wise I like these a lot more. But for you I can see why these would be pointless in terms of price.


----------



## McKay

Sweet, now the pickup distance has been fixed I'm really considering one. Whoever at Jackson sorted that out, thanks!!!


----------



## eaeolian

Ghost40 said:


> I know what you mean man, I looked all over the Baltimore area, Bills, GCs, no one seems to have them yet



Give it a couple of weeks. That is, if they even bother to order them - the GC here won't even order 7 strings.


----------



## groverj3

You can have GC get anything into their stores that is on the GC website. I would recommend going through a different company. One that actually opens the boxes to make sure the guitar isn't f*cked up upon arrival.

Really tempted to order one... but I need to take a look at some reviews before buying something I don't even know how to play.


----------



## eaeolian

Oh, I know GC CAN order them, just our local ones WON'T unless you buy one. Since I won't be buying one through them...


----------



## Valennic

groverj3 said:


> You can have GC get anything into their stores that is on the GC website. I would recommend going through a different company. One that actually opens the boxes to make sure the guitar isn't f*cked up upon arrival.
> 
> Really tempted to order one... but I need to take a look at some reviews before buying something I don't even know how to play.



If you can play a six you can play a seven. 

^Also this. My local guitar center seems to have a 7 string and beyond phobia. It's rather frustrating, since the next closest GC is over an hour away, and I rarely have the time necessary to go browse their inventories.


----------



## canuck brian

MaxOfMetal said:


> Basswood hate? Is it 2006 again?



Id really like to know the differences between "low" quality basswood and "high" quality basswood myself.... I've got enough guitars with different woods and pickups to know that basswood actually sounds pretty good with the right pickups and amp settings. Pretty sure that there are hundreds of recordings as well by various artists (Joe, Vai, Gilbert, Petrucci come to mind) using basswood guitars. 

That being said, the pickup position on these for the bridge pickup looks identical to the previous SLS's....not sure what people are yelling about. The silverburst one looks awesome.


----------



## Pav

canuck brian said:


> That being said, the pickup position on these for the bridge pickup looks identical to the previous SLS's....not sure what people are yelling about. The silverburst one looks awesome.


The earlier models had some odd spacing in the bridge, but apparently they've already fixed it.

And damn...this thread just makes me drool.  As though I didn't have enough new gear on my plate already, once these are readily available, I'm getting my first 7.


----------



## MetalBuddah

Ghost40 said:


> I know what you mean man, I looked all over the Baltimore area, Bills, GCs, no one seems to have them yet



Well in general, we have pretty shitty pickings at what guitars come in stock at our stores (especially Bills or Towson Guitar Center). Usually like...%50 high end gibson, fender, and PRS, %30 fender, %15 shitty low end metal guitars, %5 guitars I actually care about. Makes me just want to go custom, which is a big possibility 

But damn I hope they get these Jackson 7s in seeing as I have never played a Jackson 7 before


----------



## MetalBuddah

oops...double post.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

canuck brian said:


> Id really like to know the differences between "low" quality basswood and "high" quality basswood myself....



Pshh, obviously the difference is that low quality basswood is purchased by Ibanez and Jackson, and high quality is purchased by EBMM and Suhr.


----------



## Ghost40

groverj3 said:


> They are only due to come out this month. Patience.



No, no patience. Dammit. I hit GC about once a week so I am keeping my eyes open


----------



## MetalDaze

The Norsemen said:


> Jackson hates left handed people
> I want one of these so bad!!!!


 
Ibanez hates lefties more 

Actually all of the manufacturers have been becoming more lefty friendly lately. Heck, even PRS has done some runs of their Custom 22's and 24's and they were anti-lefty for a long time.


----------



## groverj3

eaeolian said:


> Oh, I know GC CAN order them, just our local ones WON'T unless you buy one. Since I won't be buying one through them...


 
Gotcha. Yeah, its not like they wouldn't sell it to someone else eventually even if you didn't buy it. I don't know why they are so hung up on this.


----------



## otisct20

I havent seen them on GC or anything yet but Sweetwater has the black one up so you can at least try one and have them order another model if you like it.


----------



## Nix_94

Posting this for everyone's convenience but mostly because I want one


----------



## Pav

So does anyone know for sure whether or not the headstocks will be matching?


----------



## Tranquilliser

Gimme one in Silver or Green, please.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Pav said:


> So does anyone know for sure whether or not the headstocks will be matching?


Looks to be only for the white and matte black one so far. I do believe the back of the neck will be painted to match though from what I can see of the side of the headstock on the slime green one there.


----------



## MFB

Odd, in that Thomann it looks like the pup spacing hasn't been fixed so that's probably an older picture.

Just a heads up before another sea of "OMG PICKUP POSITION" posts


----------



## 7stringDemon

The silver one with the trem will be mine!


----------



## Djentliman

that orange one on the far left. hands down.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

as soon as this comes out, im ordering that satin black one. 

then probably a stewmac ebony fretboard dye too. )


----------



## groverj3

7stringDemon said:


> The silver one with the trem will be mine!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## metal_sam14

If I ever had the opportunity I would probably grab the slime green one


----------



## Steve-Om

the green one with trem please


----------



## Pav

BlackMastodon said:


> Looks to be only for the white and matte black one so far. I do believe the back of the neck will be painted to match though from what I can see of the side of the headstock on the slime green one there.



Hm...slightly disappointing. Those Thomann pics are definitely a little old, and I seem to recall seeing a more recent pic of the trans black model complete with matching trans black quilt on the headstock. I could be wrong, but here's hoping.

Either way, it's far from a dealbreaker for me. I WILL have one.


----------



## groverj3

One of the 6 string versions is up on Ebay. Can't read the sticker on the back of the headstock to figure out the country of origin. Unless you can "enhance" it somehow... hey, it works in the movies .

Jackson SLATXMGQ3-6 Soloist Electric Guitar Transparent Amber Sunburst | eBay


----------



## MASS DEFECT

groverj3 said:


> One of the 6 string versions is up on Ebay. Can't read the sticker on the back of the headstock to figure out the country of origin. Unless you can "enhance" it somehow... hey, it works in the movies .
> 
> Jackson SLATXMGQ3-6 Soloist Electric Guitar Transparent Amber Sunburst | eBay



zoomed as best as i could. it doesnt look that it says "made in china".

looks like starts with an "I" but too long for it to be India. Indonesia?


----------



## groverj3

MASS DEFECT said:


> zoomed as best as i could. it doesnt look that it says "made in china".
> 
> looks like starts with an "I" but too long for it to be India. Indonesia?



That's kind of what I was thinking. These would be the first Jacksons made there if so.

I'm going to ask the seller, can't hurt.

Edit: Question sent


----------



## groverj3

Just got a reply from the seller. Indonesia it is.

Mystery solved!

Edit: More have shown up. Mysteriously the 7 string version has the weirdo bridge pickup placement we were all bitching about. I wonder if this random dude from Idaho that's selling them got his hands on prototypes or something...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jackson-SLA...s-/150874793544?pt=Guitar&hash=item2320d6a648

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jackson-SLA...k-/160860384843?pt=Guitar&hash=item257406ae4b


----------



## Raaaaal13

Looks like the 7s are in stock as well. Jackson SLATTXMG3-7 Soloist Seven String Guitar Silver Burst EMG Pick-ups | eBay


----------



## Valennic

Yeah what's up with that? Maybe they're using older stock photos? That's also a REALLY dark Silverburst


----------



## Pav

^^^ That silverburst is damn sexy that dark.



groverj3 said:


> Mysteriously the 7 string version has the weirdo bridge pickup placement we were all bitching about. I wonder if this random dude from Idaho that's selling them got his hands on prototypes or something...



Could be, my connections to larger retailers have yet to get any of these in stock at all, so maybe the more recently mass-produced guitars will have the altered bridge pup placement.


----------



## groverj3

Yeah, it's strange that the pics on the Jackson website were fixed and that silverburst 7 seems not to be. Maybe that was a B stock from before the issue was adressed? Hopefully when they start showing up more places we'll find out for sure. At least the country of origin is no longer a mystery.


----------



## oremus91




----------



## MASS DEFECT

groverj3 said:


> Just got a reply from the seller. Indonesia it is.
> 
> Mystery solved!



Great! At least it's not China. 

Well, (in another related story)--- that explains it. There seems to be a large influx of fake Jacksons coming from Indonesia and Malaysia. And it just makes more sense why these fakes are here considering Jackson has an Indonesian facility now.


----------



## DMONSTER

Jackson SLATTXMG3-7 Soloist Seven String Guitar Silver Burst EMG Pick-ups | eBay

Silverbusrt one on ebay, now the pics of this one the pickup placement looks far from the bridge


----------



## Dooky

DMONSTER said:


> Jackson SLATTXMG3-7 Soloist Seven String Guitar Silver Burst EMG Pick-ups | eBay
> 
> Silverbusrt one on ebay, now the pics of this one the pickup placement looks far from the bridge



Goddamn that bridge pick-up placement is an enormous turn off for me! Please let this first production run be the only run with this hideous pick-up placement! 
It's like I implied in one of my earlier comments - the bridge pick-up, in it's current position, really only has to come forward a couple of millimetres and it'd be considered a middle pick-up.


----------



## otisct20

Dooky said:


> Goddamn that bridge pick-up placement is an enormous turn off for me! Please let this first production run be the only run with this hideous pick-up placement!
> It's like I implied in one of my earlier comments - the bridge pick-up, in it's current position, really only has to come forward a couple of millimetres and it'd be considered a middle pick-up.



Look through some of the latest comments, Jackson said they fixed the placement in production. These are most likely prototypes for sale or the very first run. Everything after that should be normal.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Harrumph...went to my Long & McQuade earlier and they said they aren't gonna be ordering them for the store so I don't think I'll be able to play one before ordering it. Bah. Oh well.


----------



## groverj3

Dooky said:


> Goddamn that bridge pick-up placement is an enormous turn off for me! Please let this first production run be the only run with this hideous pick-up placement!
> It's like I implied in one of my earlier comments - the bridge pick-up, in it's current position, really only has to come forward a couple of millimetres and it'd be considered a middle pick-up.



You know, these pics on ebay could be pictures taken before it was fixed on the production models. Just throwing that out there. I'm not worried, it's been confirmed from multiple sources that this has been fixed (earlier poster and the JACKSON WESBITE).


----------



## Dooky

groverj3 said:


> You know, these pics on ebay could be pictures taken before it was fixed on the production models. Just throwing that out there. I'm not worried, it's been confirmed from multiple sources that this has been fixed (earlier poster and the JACKSON WESBITE).



Thank you, but this has already been pointed out by an earlier poster.


----------



## groverj3

Dooky said:


> Thank you, but this has already been pointed out by an earlier poster.


 
Sorry if I came off like an ass. Just reiterating that we've been assured this has been fixed. If we start seeing tons of production models with the problem then it will be a huge disappointment. I'm not so much of a Jackson fanboy to not admit when they've dropped the ball .

Maybe I should contact my sales guy at sweetwater sound. He might know what's up as far as when these will actually be available.


----------



## otisct20

I just got an email from my Sweetwater sales rep and was told "we will not be carrying the Jackson X series 7 strings but we can order one for you if you would like". But they have the black X series 7 on the site...... I'm confused now.


----------



## Nick6505djent

Gorgeous guitar. Does anyone know if theyre making one without a floyd rose?


----------



## otisct20

Which model? Several come with a TOM instead. Go look at the line up picture again, I think that has all (or most) of the models.


----------



## TankJon666

Silverburst tom/string-thru at Thomanns 

Jackson SLATTXMG3-7 Soloist SVB - Thomann UK Cyberstore

*SQQQUUUEEEEEEEE*


----------



## sakeido

wooooooooow I really like that silverburst. didn't think it'd be so smoky and glittery but it looks sexy! 

the bridge pickup placement is definitely a big time "WTF?" though


----------



## groverj3

Want

Edit: Just realized I already posted this pic, oops.


----------



## otisct20

groverj3 said:


> Want
> 
> Edit: Just realized I already posted this pic, oops.



WANT but the body is begging for some black binding


----------



## charlieshreds

otisct20 said:


> WANT but the body is begging for some black binding



Take some 1/4 or 1/2 inch decal tape and place carefully.


----------



## Dooky

groverj3 said:


> Sorry if I came off like an ass. Just reiterating that we've been assured this has been fixed. If we start seeing tons of production models with the problem then it will be a huge disappointment. I'm not so much of a Jackson fanboy to not admit when they've dropped the ball .
> 
> Maybe I should contact my sales guy at sweetwater sound. He might know what's up as far as when these will actually be available.


No worries dude. It's all good  
I had heard that they're gonna fix the bridge pick-up, but I don't want to fully believe it till I see it; cos I really want one of these and I don't wanna be disappointed. 
Would be cool it the slime green model had a matching headstock too (like the pictured quicksilver model). Does anyone know if they are gonna do this for all model?


----------



## Pav

groverj3 said:


> Want
> 
> Edit: Just realized I already posted this pic, oops.



That white shall be mine indeed.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

troyguitar said:


> Silver one looks good but I still don't like the scale. I'll stick to my SLAT3-7.



The scale is what sold me to it. 

Its either this, a Schecter SLS, or an Agile baritone for me.


----------



## charlieshreds

Wish I still played 7 strings.*sad panda*


----------



## Emperoff

These guitars bleed for white binding. Woever had the idea of putting black binding on non-maple fretboard guitars should be hanged by the balls.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

charlieshreds said:


> Wish I still played 7 strings.*sad panda*



Never too late to go back.


----------



## otisct20

Emperoff said:


> These guitars bleed for white binding. Woever had the idea of putting black binding on non-maple fretboard guitars should be hanged by the balls.



 harsh man


----------



## BlackMastodon

Emperoff said:


> These guitars bleed for white binding. Woever had the idea of putting black binding on non-maple fretboard guitars should be hanged by the balls.



I like black binding. 
It would be great if they had more options but honestly I can't complain. At least it's not only 2 different models that are both Floyd equipped and solid black.


----------



## charlieshreds

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Never too late to go back.



I'm very uncreative on them,so I have to stick to my 6 string for now.


----------



## Pav

BlackMastodon said:


> I like black binding.



Me too. LOVE it in fact. I'm infinitely tired of the standard ivory/creme binding.


----------



## moschtbauer

Wow, hot


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

^ What's dajunt style?


----------



## Emperoff

BlackMastodon said:


> I like black binding.
> It would be great if they had more options but honestly I can't complain. At least it's not only 2 different models that are both Floyd equipped and solid black.



It looks great on light colours. In dark ones isn't even noticeable at all. I really like it in the quicksilver model, though.


----------



## Prydogga

Well, I wasn't at all interested in these until I saw the silver/white model. So very tempting.


----------



## Pav

HammettHateCrew said:


> ^ What's dajunt style?



He was referring to "djent." You know, that super trendy stuff everyone seems to be into these days.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

moschtbauer said:


> Wow, hot





tone was muddy. but guitar looks nice! the rosewood board looks dark in this video.


----------



## isispelican

why no ebony ?


----------



## Pav

isispelican said:


> why no ebony ?



$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Emperoff

Man, the quicksilver looks so damn good!


----------



## groverj3

Yeah, I really want that silver one. I'd be playing in standard tuning though... so I'm not sure about the scale length. Perhaps it would be ok. I guess I could always unload it for a small loss if I end up not liking it.


----------



## Tranquilliser

groverj3 said:


> Yeah, I really want that silver one. I'd be playing in standard tuning though... so I'm not sure about the scale length. Perhaps it would be ok. I guess I could always unload it for a small loss if I end up not liking it.



I have no issues tuning a 27" scale LTD up to E Standard with 10's.
26.5" will handle B standard just fine as long as you're not throwing like 12-70 on there


----------



## MetalBuddah

moschtbauer said:


> Wow, hot




Shit tone in that video, but damn good looking guitar and what he said about the design process makes me think a lot more highly about Jackson guitars as a company. It is a good feeling when companies actually go out and listen to what the consumers actually have to say about the products.


----------



## groverj3

Tranquilliser said:


> I have no issues tuning a 27" scale LTD up to E Standard with 10's.
> 26.5" will handle B standard just fine as long as you're not throwing like 12-70 on there



Good to hear. That's unlikely, since I have 10-46 on my standard tuning 6 . I'm guessing that something like 52 is a common B.



MetalBuddah said:


> Shit tone in that video, but damn good looking guitar and what he said about the design process makes me think a lot more highly about Jackson guitars as a company. It is a good feeling when companies actually go out and listen to what the consumers actually have to say about the products.



Agreed on the tone. Jackson can never seem to make a demo video without either shit tone or shit playing (usually it's both ). It's possible that whatever factory is making these didn't have their standard control layout in their CNC machines and this one didn't need to be programmed in and they're just saying that. It's great to think that they actually listen to their fans though! That is my only beef with my Jacksons, they need to move the volume control away from the bridge pickup.


----------



## Panacea224

$699 is reasonable, seems like a pretty good guitar for the price.


----------



## 7stringDemon

Okay, so did they actually fix the bridge pickup position or are they just fucking with us? Because I'm completely okay with either. I bet having it further back will make it a bit darker


----------



## Pav

I spoke to my man at Sweetwater today and he said they'll actually be stocking all of these within the next week. Quicksilver, here I come!


----------



## McBonez

BlackMastodon said:


> Harrumph...went to my Long & McQuade earlier and they said they aren't gonna be ordering them for the store so I don't think I'll be able to play one before ordering it. Bah. Oh well.



Does that really surprise you?

I find L&M is very much into nothing more than traditional Gibson and Fender. Even some select Fender models, like the JR Strat and so forth, you'll have a hard time finding there.

It's a real piss off that a chain as big as L&M does business this way, and when I questioned their management about it, they say "Oh, well we have to meet the demands of the players"

I smell bullshit.


----------



## BlackMastodon

McBonez said:


> Does that really surprise you?
> 
> I find L&M is very much into nothing more than traditional Gibson and Fender. Even some select Fender models, like the JR Strat and so forth, you'll have a hard time finding there.
> 
> It's a real piss off that a chain as big as L&M does business this way, and when I questioned their management about it, they say "Oh, well we have to meet the demands of the players"
> 
> I smell bullshit.



Yeah I'm not a fan of L&M but they are the only big guitar/music store in my city, the only other ones are very very small shops that don't have nearly as big of a selection and make most of their money from lessons.

I think I will give the closest Guitar Center a call in Michigan and see if they have these so I can just go and actually try one and then compare prices with online stores or even ordering from my local L&M. I'm most likely going to wait anyway as I am planning on dropping a bit of cash on Superior Drummer 2.0 and Drum Kit from Hell so we'll see what happens.


----------



## groverj3

7stringDemon said:


> Okay, so did they actually fix the bridge pickup position or are they just fucking with us? Because I'm completely okay with either. I bet having it further back will make it a bit darker



I would bet that the first batch got through before it was fixed. 



Pav said:


> I spoke to my man at Sweetwater today and he said they'll actually be stocking all of these within the next week. Quicksilver, here I come!



I'm guessing they got a shit ton of people placing orders and gave in . I'm really tempted... it's either this or a new amp... and I just got another import Jackson. It's gonna be rough to hold off for a while. I might be giving my sales guy there a call, too.


----------



## otisct20

Pav said:


> I spoke to my man at Sweetwater today and he said they'll actually be stocking all of these within the next week. Quicksilver, here I come!



I'm going to give my guy(s) at Sweetwater so much shit now  Jackson for the win!


----------



## groverj3

Speaking of sweetwater, they have a non-trem 7 and floyded 6 in stock according to their site.

It looks like at least the first batch suffers from the aforementioned pickup placement issue. Which is pretty odd because the pics on the Jackson website indicate this has been fixed. Hopefully as more start coming in this goes away. A little disappointed by that, but otherwise it looks pretty good

Guitar Gallery | Sweetwater.com






^None more black (unless it had an ebony fretboard)


----------



## groverj3

Hmmm... bridge pickup placement looks normal in this vid. Maybe that's just because of the floyd. Yes... I will own that silver one sooner or later.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

^that's a better demo. i see one of them solid colored, trem equipped slat 7 in my future. i hope that goes in gloss black too. all isee is that silver one and the satin black.

the satin black is a "problematic" finish. but if there's no gloss black, id probably go for the satin.


----------



## Green_jelly88

I came across these on my search for an affordable seven string baritone. Glad to read the original bridge pickup position might be changed, 'cause like most of you, that's what put me off initially.


----------



## Rev2010

Any word yet where these are made?


*EDIT - nevermind lol... saw the Sweetwater back of headstock pic where it says Indonesia.


Rev.


----------



## eaeolian

Heh. Came in to post "Indonesia", then got sniped by the OP.


----------



## blaise120

Wow thats a beauty that is


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## groverj3

Sweetwater is now listing all of them. The quicksilver has the funky bridge pup placement but the black and trans-red ones are normal. Strange, but I'm guessing it was definitely fixed sometime during production so it'll be kind of a crapshoot as far as which pickup placement you'll be getting. It's so hard to keep myself from buying one right now!

Jackson Soloist SLATXMG3-7 (Quicksilver) | Sweetwater.com


----------



## Dooky

If it hadn't have been such the appalling pick-up placement to begin with I probably wouldn't be this picky, but, I still think the bridge pick-up needs to come back a touch more.
EDIT: maybe not, I think I'm just hyper sensitive to it now...


----------



## Tranquilliser

If I can find one with fixed pickup placement, I might just get one.


----------



## Tristoner7

If only these had reverse AT headstocks, I'd be placing my order today.


----------



## 7stringDemon

So torn between the Quicksilver with the Floyd or a used SLAT3-7.

The 3-7 will be higher quality but these look way nicer. And have a few better features.

Ah fuck it, I'll just get one of these . I'm sick of used gear.

True story, I've never had a piece of new gear before. Even my first guitar and amp were used.


----------



## a curry

groverj3 said:


> Sweetwater is now listing all of them. The quicksilver has the funky bridge pup placement but the black and trans-red ones are normal. Strange, but I'm guessing it was definitely fixed sometime during production so it'll be kind of a crapshoot as far as which pickup placement you'll be getting. It's so hard to keep myself from buying one right now!
> 
> Jackson Soloist SLATXMG3-7 (Quicksilver) | Sweetwater.com



the red one here looks like the bridge pickup placement was fixed. but is it just me or does the neck pickup look crooked on the red one?


----------



## Dooky

Tristoner7 said:


> If only these had reverse AT headstocks, I'd be placing my order today.



Sure you would


----------



## Tristoner7

Dooky said:


> Sure you would



You're right, I wouldn't. I'm waiting on that Sterling JP7.


----------



## Floppystrings

The bridge pickup location on the tune-o-matic version has turned me off.

I hope they fix it, these could be nice.

When you can pay $1000 and get a carvin DC700 w/SS frets, the price of these seems a little high too.


----------



## otisct20

Jackson fixed the pickup psotion in production so some of them still have the old placement. The prices are spot on to the market they are aiming for, right with esp/ltd, schecter, and to some extent, ibanez. These cost the same as my mh 417 from ltd.


----------



## DMONSTER

For anyone interested, GearHounds has a slime green fixed bridge version in, and you can get it for $608 if you use the coupon code on their homepage  

Jackson X Series SLATTXMG3-7 Soloist Electric Guitar - Slime Green


----------



## WhitechapelOwns

Silverburst and solid silver seems to be doing it for me. 

I'm kinda scared to make the transition from 6 to 7, and maybe Ibanez to Jackson all at once. May have to gamble for that silverburst.


----------



## 7stringDemon

$800? Fuck. Not going to be able to afford it for a while


----------



## XeoFLCL

7stringDemon said:


> $800? Fuck. Not going to be able to afford it for a while



$600 on MF right now 
Jackson SLATXMG3-7 String Electric Guitar | Musician's Friend

I've gotta say, I can see why everyone is GASing for the silver one.. but that flat black one for some reason is seriously giving me wood. 
I just hope that picture is a bad cut or seriously dry of rosewood though (It definitely looks dry, good job musiciansfriend ).. not saying it can't just be dyed or anything but I'm not liking how light it is there 


Oh, and it appears the fretboards are bound on the silver ones.. This kind of adds to it for me that's for sure. Can't tell from the pics there though, are they bound on the flat black ones too? They are. GAS initiated


----------



## oremus91

Looks like there's a green one on ebay now.


----------



## dgs

Before I settled on my Ibanez S7420 (which will be delivered on Monday!) I though about this guitar, briefly. What kept me from buying it are the following:

1. Headstock looks goofy.
2. Pickup switch is poorly positioned.
3. The pickup switch is a toggle type, rather than a lever switch, which I much prefer.
4. Both the volume and tone selector knobs are also poorly positioned.
5. I don't like the inlays on the neck, also looks goofy to me. I prefer standard dot inlays, nothing fancy, simple and easy.
6. It has a 26.5" inch scale, I prefer a 25.5" scale. I tune to A440, so the extra inch for drop tunings is a non-issue for me. The smaller scale is better for my small hands.
7. It uses the cheap Floyd Rose knockoff FRT-2000 special.

For anyone who owns this guitar, I mean no offense by my post. I'm sure for many people, my issues with it will be non-issues for them.


----------



## mcd

oremus91 said:


> Looks like there's a green one on ebay now.



yeah im contemplating that one right now actually. Not a bad price, leaves budget for improvements if need be. here's a link Jackson SLATTXMG3-7 7 String Electric Guitar Slime Green Shredder New In Box | eBay


----------



## elrrek

dgs said:


> 1. Headstock looks goofy.
> 2. Pickup switch is poorly positioned.
> 3. The pickup switch is a toggle type, rather than a lever switch, which I much prefer.
> 4. Both the volume and tone selector knobs are also poorly positioned.
> 5. I don't like the inlays on the neck, also looks goofy to me. I prefer standard dot inlays, nothing fancy, simple and easy.
> 6. It has a 26.5" inch scale, I prefer a 25.5" scale. I tune to A440, so the extra inch for drop tunings is a non-issue for me. The smaller scale is better for my small hands.
> 7. It uses the cheap Floyd Rose knockoff FRT-2000 special.



I disagree with everything in this post  Except the part about the Floyd, that I agree with, but I would buy the hardtail anyway.

The 26.5" scale is also cool, it means I can use a 56 like I do on my C tuned guitars and *might* finally get it to sound less "bbbwwwwoooaaaa" when I hit it in B tuning.


----------



## Arsenal12

I'm seriously considering picking up a matte black 7 from music farm, they're only $599.. it would be my first 7 so I'm a bit nervous.. they look amazing for the price though..


----------



## ncfiala

On a whim I asked my wife if I could get one of these last night. I didn't expect her to say yes. I quickly ordered the slime green one before she changed her mind. That's five 7's in about eight months of playing. I gotta stop, at least until the Sterling JP7's come out.


----------



## jwade

I played both the hardtail and trem versions on Saturday. Really liked both, great neck, nice action. Big fan. First time I've played a Jackson in probably 10 years and I was really impressed. Didn't plug in and test the pickups, but still, impressed enough to probably snag one.


----------



## Arsenal12

fyi Music Farm is now listing the 7s with trem for $799 on sale.. not $599 anymore


----------



## groverj3

Arsenal12 said:


> fyi Music Farm is now listing the 7s with trem for $799 on sale.. not $599 anymore



Maybe they were blems with the funky bridge pickup location.


----------



## chrisxrome

That is a damn nice looking guitar.


----------



## lurgar

I was strongly looking at the new Schecter SLS 7s, but that goofy skull inlay was turning me off. The green Jackson here looks really cool (also has the wife seal of approval) and costs a bit less. Looks like a win to me.


----------



## aawshred

groverj3 said:


> Regarding the bridge pickup position. New pics are up on the Jackson website. Definitely has been corrected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching headstocks an added bonus for those that freak out about such things.



Anybody know why the fretboards on these look so different? I've always disliked the look of dry looking rosewood.


----------



## sakeido

low grade rosewood, not much quality control. lots of different shades and grains. too much of a gamble to order one online and hope for a decent board on it. IMO I would only buy one of these if I could play it first


----------



## groverj3

aawshred said:


> Anybody know why the fretboards on these look so different? I've always disliked the look of dry looking rosewood.



I haven't seen any in person, but I don't think they'll be that bad. I have an X series 6 string and it was kind of dry at first but after some lemon oil it looks pretty dark.

Always condition your rosewood


----------



## oremus91

aawshred said:


> Anybody know why the fretboards on these look so different? I've always disliked the look of dry looking rosewood.



50 shades of rosewood.


----------



## will_shred

where are these made?


----------



## Arsenal12

will_shred said:


> where are these made?



Indonesia


----------



## otisct20

Apparently Sweetwater has sold at least two in one day  I did play the six string version, but absolutely hated it. I still want to try these though.


----------



## burn the sky

I just bought one a few days ago, the SLATXMG3-7 silver burst model, and I love it, guess it depends on what type of guitar you like and your preferences, I've tried the 6 string soloist a few years ago and hated it as well, but the new 26.5" scale and the neck through help it stay in tune really well, the 707's IMO suck, too muddy, so I ordered a 81-7/60-7 for it, that should brighten it up ....and the new headstock with the 4-3 string setup is nice, instead of having all 7 in a row on the older headstocks


----------



## otisct20

I love the MIJ SLSMG its my favorite 6er ever. But these new ones are terrible (imo)


----------



## Onegunsolution

Staring at the matte black, *MUST RESIST*


----------



## otisct20

Played the sunburst (or whatever you call it) version today, much much better than the 6 string version. I really enjoyed it but I doubt I would buy one at least not right now.


----------



## groverj3

otisct20 said:


> I love the MIJ SLSMG its my favorite 6er ever. But these new ones are terrible (imo)



And what exactly is that opinion based on?

OMGNOTMADEINUSAORJAPANMUSTBECRAP!?


----------



## MikeSap

I'm on the fence about buying one of these because of all of the mixed reviews flying around. Wish i could find one at a local shop and play one but no one by me has one. I have an sls3 6er and absolutely love it. I hope these are somewhat comparable


----------



## Detested

I would also like to try one,but none here locally,GC says they might get one in.I started on a Jackson and am really wanting to feel these new necks,love the tabacco burst color.Right now trying to negotiate and buy an old 90s Jackson 7!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim

Arsenal12 said:


> Indonesia



I thought the X series was made in India.


----------



## Arsenal12

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I thought the X series was made in India.



not these.. clearly says Indonesia on the back of the headstock.


----------



## RustInPeace

Really thinking of getting one of these as my first 7...This or a Schecter sls c-7, which is probably about $300 more, but gets you a much better guitar (IMO, minus the ugly inlay). The only problem is that in Edmonton, Axe Music is the only Schecter dealer (that I know of) and I hate dealing with them. But at the point of paying $1000 for a decent Schecter, why dont I just order a Carvin? Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Heroin

RustInPeace said:


> Really thinking of getting one of these as my first 7...This or a Schecter sls c-7, which is probably about $300 more, but gets you a much better guitar (IMO, minus the ugly inlay). The only problem is that in Edmonton, Axe Music is the only Schecter dealer (that I know of) and I hate dealing with them. But at the point of paying $1000 for a decent Schecter, why dont I just order a Carvin? Decisions, decisions...



Carvin


----------



## otisct20

groverj3 said:


> And what exactly is that opinion based on?
> 
> OMGNOTMADEINUSAORJAPANMUSTBECRAP!?



Having played both side by side. The MIJ SLSMG has a much different and much more comfortable (imo) neck profile and doesnt feel like a cheap toy like the new one did to me.


----------



## groverj3

otisct20 said:


> Having played both side by side. The MIJ SLSMG has a much different and much more comfortable (imo) neck profile and doesnt feel like a cheap toy like the new one did to me.


 
Not trying to be a jerk or anything .

I have an X series soloist and it plays pretty nice for $500. Solid backup guitar, and after a little work, it plays almost as well as my SL2H.


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

Says the bodies are mahogany on the Jackson website, but dealers are telling me it's basswood. So which one is it, mahogany or basswood?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

MrHelloGuitar said:


> Says the bodies are mahogany on the Jackson website, but dealers are telling me it's basswood. So which one is it, mahogany or basswood?




hmmm that's so weird. i could've swore i read basswood back in those product descriptions a few weeks ago.

now they are "mahogany".


----------



## djpharoah

^Basswood


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

djpharoah said:


> ^Basswood



Thank you, sir! 

So misleading.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

hey, click on the pro series tab for the soloist. looks like there's a new slat 3-7 coming for the new pros.


----------



## haffner1

Looks like it might just be a bug in the website. When you click it it just links to the regular gallery and it doen't show up.


----------



## Broken

Not sure if anyone has asked this yet, but the Jackson site says it's a mahogany body where as every other site (Guitar Center, Long and McQuade, SamAsh, etc.) says it's Basswood. Does anyone know which it is? Mahogany body or Basswood body?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Broken said:


> Not sure if anyone has asked this yet, but the Jackson site says it's a mahogany body where as every other site (Guitar Center, Long and McQuade, SamAsh, etc.) says it's Basswood. Does anyone know which it is? Mahogany body or Basswood body?



It was covered before. It's basswood.


----------



## Broken

Ah! Sorry, and thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Valennic

Maybe someone at Jackson slipped up and put in some info for some new higher up models.


----------



## TIBrent

These would be much better if they would stop finishing the backs of the necks. Painted neck = mediocre guitar.
-Brent


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TIBrent said:


> These would be much better if they would stop finishing the backs of the necks. Painted neck = mediocre guitar.
> -Brent


----------



## MrHelloGuitar

TIBrent said:


> Painted neck = mediocre guitar.
> -Brent


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Valennic said:


> Maybe someone at Jackson slipped up and put in some info for some new higher up models.




there's net chatter that the newer batches will be made from mahogany. i dont really know. all rumors. 

if its a fvck up then it is a big one. the "mahogany" spec made it to the new jackson catalogue.


----------



## TIBrent

MrHelloGuitar said:


>






For the win!




For the loss
-Brent


----------



## MetalBuddah

TIBrent said:


> For the loss
> -Brent




Both necks still have a glossy finish.
I win.

-Nick


----------



## Exit Existence

^lol pwned


----------



## GiantBaba

Are these new? Just posted on Jackson's FB


----------



## I Voyager

^ Don't forget the 8!





EDIT: Don't know if these are X series, though. One of the headstock shots they posted says "Made in USA" on it.


----------



## oremus91

Satin.... goddamnit. Everything else is cool though; bolt on and fixed but not TOM!


----------



## otisct20

The bolt on heel on those looks interesting


----------



## MiPwnYew

GiantBaba said:


> Are these new? Just posted on Jackson's FB



Not sure if it's just the angle of the picture, but the headstock looks freakin' huge.


----------



## TIBrent

MetalBuddah said:


> Both necks still have a glossy finish.
> I win.


You avatar is a schecter, you've already lost 
-Brent


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TIBrent said:


> You avatar is a schecter, you've already lost
> -Brent


----------



## MetalBuddah

TIBrent said:


> You avatar is a schecter, you've already lost
> -Brent



Yes, a schecter that kicks the ass of the vast majority of production 7 strings in its price range  I still win!
-Nick


Now to stay on topic.....
WTF is up with that gigantic headstock???? It looks cool on the guitar but I think jackson went a little bit overboard


----------



## Exit Existence

Walked into my favorite local store today and to my surprise they got in a jackson X series quilt top 7 with fixed bridge. Of course I had to try it!

Since there still is not a lot of user info on the web out there about these, I recorded a video of me playing it on my cell phone. 

My opinons:

1) Fit and Finish: Frets ends were nice and smooth. Quilt top vaneer was a little disappointing, kind of lack luster compared to other brands in that price range. It definitely feels like a newer import Jackson, If you've played a RR24, or DK2M or something in that price range it has the same sort of quality feel; very easy and comfortable to play but feels a bit cheap/plasticy for the money.

2) Sound *AND DEM MESSED UP BRIDGE PICKERPS:
*This one had the "messed up" bridge position, but honestly I couldn't really notice it having a negative impact on the tone. To me it sounded just like it should. After playing it, I think people are making to big of a deal about it. Pickups sounded tight and defined. I was playing through a mesa mk5 combo, so I'm sure that helped


3) Scale Length: I have never played anything over 25.5" scale length, and I have always been afraid I wouldn't be able to play longer scale lengths as well. When i was playing this, I literally didn't even remember it had an extended scale length guitar until after 15 min of playing it. So I guess that means Im a fan if i didn't even notice!

4) Playability: This is the only thing i really dig about the import Jacksons. I have a USA jackson, and these imports have the same neck joints, the same radius, the same size frets. Real fun to play!


Overall: Id say it's a little overpriced, along with the other Jackson imports. But overall it's a nice neckthru 7 string. I think the version that's 699 is worth it, but I wouldn't spend the extra $150 on this version with the blah quilt top


----------



## oremus91

Exit Existence said:


> Walked into my favorite local store today and to my surprise they got in a jackson X series quilt top 7 with fixed bridge. Of course I had to try it!
> 
> Since there still is not a lot of user info on the web out there about these, I recorded a video of me playing it on my cell phone.
> 
> My opinons:
> 
> 1) Fit and Finish: Frets ends were nice and smooth. Quilt top vaneer was a little disappointing, kind of lack luster compared to other brands in that price range. It definitely feels like a newer import Jackson, If you've played a RR24, or DK2M or something in that price range it has the same sort of quality feel; very easy and comfortable to play but feels a bit cheap/plasticy for the money.
> 
> 2) Sound *AND DEM MESSED UP BRIDGE PICKERPS:
> *This one had the "messed up" bridge position, but honestly I couldn't really notice it having a negative impact on the tone. To me it sounded just like it should. After playing it, I think people are making to big of a deal about it. Pickups sounded tight and defined. I was playing through a mesa mk5 combo, so I'm sure that helped
> 
> 
> 3) Scale Length: I have never played anything over 25.5" scale length, and I have always been afraid I wouldn't be able to play longer scale lengths as well. When i was playing this, I literally didn't even remember it had an extended scale length guitar until after 15 min of playing it. So I guess that means Im a fan if i didn't even notice!
> 
> 4) Playability: This is the only thing i really dig about the import Jacksons. I have a USA jackson, and these imports have the same neck joints, the same radius, the same size frets. Real fun to play!
> 
> 
> Overall: Id say it's a little overpriced, along with the other Jackson imports. But overall it's a nice neckthru 7 string. I think the version that's 699 is worth it, but I wouldn't spend the extra $150 on this version with the blah quilt top




If that's the one from the HOG I saw it last weekend, I thought it looked a lot nicer in real life and I was surprised it was so lightweight. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Exit Existence

Oh no i didnt buy it. Thats me in the back room at the house of guitars just fooling around with it lol
And yes, it was very light weight!


----------



## will_shred

^ two other rochester people?!

mind=blown.


----------



## will_shred

how much of a difference would the bridge pickup being moved like 1cm farther really make? I'm just worried that when I get mine it's gonna be like that, and it'll really fuck with me.


----------



## Emperoff

will_shred said:


> how much of a difference would the bridge pickup being moved like 1cm farther really make? I'm just worried that when I get mine it's gonna be like that, and it'll really fuck with me.



Well, Jackson SLSMGs have been always like that and nobody complained about it.


----------



## will_shred

Mine is on it's way, Sweetwater sent me an album of pictures of it, best damn CS I've ever had.  also I talked to a tech guy at sweetwater, according to him all the new SLAT X's are made with a mahogany body, not basswood and the first run of them was made with basswood.


----------



## eaeolian

oremus91 said:


> If that's the one from the HOG I saw it last weekend, I thought it looked a lot nicer in real life and I was surprised it was so lightweight. Hope you enjoy it.



Ah, I miss the HoG....


----------



## eaeolian

will_shred said:


> Mine is on it's way, Sweetwater sent me an album of pictures of it, best damn CS I've ever had.



Sweetwater is awesome for that.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I like that a lot.


----------



## Rev2010

will_shred said:


> also I talked to a tech guy at sweetwater, according to him all the new SLAT X's are made with a mahogany body, not basswood



Their website also says mahogany under the specs but still says basswood under their videos and such. If they really did make the switch to mahogany I then will be ordering one. I have a custom shop Kelly order in for just over 10 months now so I still have quite some time to wait, but I'm thinking for X-mas it might be a nice gift idea to swap out my beloved Schecter original C7 Blackjack. I love the thing but I've been really wanting to go all Floyd Rose's now. I think I'm gonna call Sweetwater tomorrow and ask what the deal is.


Rev.


----------



## Emperoff

Mahogany?

Now I'm fucked. GAS levels increasing 

The bad part is that there is no way to know if the guitar you'll get is made of basswood or mahogany before buying it, at least not on the solid finish ones.


----------



## Rev2010

Emperoff said:


> The bad part is that there is no way to know if the guitar you'll get is made of basswood or mahogany before buying it, at least not on the solid finish ones.



Actually there is if you order through Sweetwater. I called them today and they know which are which. After getting off the phone I went to their site and when viewing one of their Jacksons that have both body types there is a "Compare both" button on left of the screen. Clicking on that puts the specs of both guitars on the screen and you can see the one with Mahogany is nearly 2lbs heavier and has a later serial number  It also has the fixed bridge pickup position.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SLATXMG37MtBk/


Rev.


----------



## Emperoff

Rev2010 said:


> Actually there is if you order through Sweetwater. I called them today and they know which are which. After getting off the phone I went to their site and when viewing one of their Jacksons that have both body types there is a "Compare both" button on left of the screen. Clicking on that puts the specs of both guitars on the screen and you can see the one with Mahogany is nearly 2lbs heavier and has a later serial number  It also has the fixed bridge pickup position.
> 
> Jackson Soloist SLATXMG3-7 (Black) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> 
> Rev.



Whoah, now that's transparency. Wish there were stores like these in Europe.


----------



## Rev2010

Well, you could still ask them the guitars weight. If it's 9lbs then it's the newer mahogany one. 


Rev.


----------



## Andromalia

"in Europe"
"9lbs"
SYNTAX ERROR


----------



## Rev2010

Andromalia said:


> "in Europe"
> "9lbs"
> SYNTAX ERROR



LOL, ok 4.21kg then. (since Sweetwater lists the weight at 9lb 5oz).


Rev.


----------



## will_shred

Rev2010 said:


> Actually there is if you order through Sweetwater. I called them today and they know which are which. After getting off the phone I went to their site and when viewing one of their Jacksons that have both body types there is a "Compare both" button on left of the screen. Clicking on that puts the specs of both guitars on the screen and you can see the one with Mahogany is nearly 2lbs heavier and has a later serial number  It also has the fixed bridge pickup position.
> 
> Jackson Soloist SLATXMG3-7 (Black) | Sweetwater.com
> 
> 
> Rev.


 
sweetwater told me mine was mahogany when it was actually basswood.


----------



## Rev2010

will_shred said:


> sweetwater told me mine was mahogany when it was actually basswood.



Everyone makes mistakes and I guess it's easy to mess up when a company suddenly switches the type of body wood, it's not like they'll look any different so I can see "Joe worker" just grabbing any which one and packing it up.

I guess if one calls and stresses it has to be the mahogany one with the later serial number and heftier weight they might be more inclined to be sure you get the one you asked for. I dunno, but if I order one and get the basswood one or odd bridge pickup placement I will be sending it back at their expense.

I hate bassword... haaaaate it! Mostly because every basswood guitar I ever owned chipped so ridiculously easy, since the wood is so soft and light. Plus I like the extra heft of mahogany.


Rev.


----------



## aawshred

I have one of the newer batch ones with the fixed bridge position, would you guess that it's mahogany?


----------



## Christian Noir

Thrashman said:


> make it a reverse headstock and I'd like it..
> 
> 
> WHAT THE HELL @ the pickup-to-bridge distance on the ficed bridge models!?
> What is the reason for ruining a guitar like that? Welcome to mudland...



Maybe it has a maple neckthrough which make it insanely bright..

And maybe, like Caparison Dellinger HGS's, they've moved the bridge back a few mm to improve intonation when using extra-heavy gauge strings... and left the pickup in place.


----------



## Christian Noir

nihilism said:


> Ugh, why does every popular company have to put EMG's in with no passive option.



Makes me weep to no end, but it's probably because:

1) EMGs sound more "the same" in differnt guitars, offering the consistency/familiarity of an sm57 and the ability to skimp out on wood quality-control... like.. EMG's impart their own sound in the equation that lessens the part that wood plays in you tone, allowing the guitar manufacturer to use inferior planks of wood without a massive quality difference.

2) James Hetfield uses EMG's and his band is called "METAL"lica. I think you've heard of them before.

3) EMG's have unnatural, high, synthetic output that drives an amp hard, which can make a crappy amp/cable/other gear sound better... maybe.

4) No need to match different pickups to different guitars. Shove EMG's in there and call it a day.

It works for most metal players I guess... Or at least the target market.. and saves them a ton of production costs.

What really makes me mad though are the oversized pickup covers requiring huge routes on 7 string guitars. It's like an aggressive takeover that leaves a huge crater that can't be filled with anything else without looking terribly horrible. It's also as annoying as using a USB dongle on a laptop. "Sorry pal, you can't play this guitar without the big pickups."

Sorry if I offended anyone. Actives just aren't for me (all four active-equiped guitars I have owned have been fired in 2 weeks or less), so I am incredibly biased. As a result, I'll probably never own a new ESP or Schecter (They do occasionally put out some guitars with passives, but not any I want).

Sure, EMG's have other advantages.. like.. lower noise etc.. but they still don't float my boat. :/


----------



## JustinG60

So I read a huge chunk of this thread... An hour later I am still wondering... Will the Jackson SLATTXMG3-7 in slime green I just ordered come with a basswood or mahogany body?! Any way to possibly find out according to the serial number of when they made the switch? Ordered from GC, they're currently out of stock waiting shipment so I hope that is good news for me on getting a mahogany body...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If you get it and like how it sounds, why does it matter? If you don't like how it sounds, return it.


----------



## Rev2010

JustinG60 said:


> Will the Jackson SLATTXMG3-7 in slime green I just ordered come with a basswood or mahogany body?!



No way of knowing really at this point. I'd read they "switched" over to mahogany and the Jackson page still lists Mahogany. If this is true than any new ones should technically be mahogany since they've been backordered and anything new coming would be a recent build with the change included. 

However, all of the specs on each of the music sites still say basswood so who knows. The one I ordered from Sweetwater I was told was mahogany and they said that info was attached to the specific serial number. Whether true or not I don't know, but regardless I loved the guitar and I can't wait until the matte black models are back in stock. I returned the one I'd gotten due to some string alignment issue and the only other one they have in stock is one with the original bridge pickup positioning and I don't want that one. Anyhow, whichever body wood it really is I bet you'll love the thing regardless.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010

I have to say something here.... why can't Jackson get their act straight? I just don't get how sloppy they've been lately. So this SLATXMG3-7 guitar originally had the bridge pickup routed farther forward which drew a lot of attention and scared some people away from ordering it, and some returned it for an exchange. How did that happen in the first place? Then, they list on their website that the body wood is mahogany yet the information sent to all the vendors lists basswood. Well now we hear from various sources they "switched" over to mahogany... but how the hell is anyone ordering to know whether they are going to get the basswood/odd routed bridge pickup model or the new model with the fixed routing and _supposed_ mahogany body?

I ordered one and as posted in it's own thread had a problem with the string alignment - the low B string was too close to the edge of the fretboard and when not playing 100% perfect I found I would slip the string off the fretboard so I returned it.

I want the matte black model but it's out of stock, unless I want the older screwy model which is in stock at both Sweetwater and MusicZoo. I've been waiting for the new shipment to come in and MF has had the ship date for 1/23/13. So today I check and find it in stock. I excitedly order one and later check the page again to find it's now out of stock again. So I call and sure enough the one I ordered was the only one they got in. So what do I get to thinking?? Well... someone probably returned an earlier model with the off bridge pickup routing so that's probably what I'm being sent.

Of course they can't give me a serial number, to which I'd been told past 500 (last three digits) are the newer corrected versions, so I cancelled my order. I didn't want to chance getting the early model and having to pay for return shipping. This whole X series oddity thing is driving me nuts. I'm considering just giving up on getting one at this point.

To make matters worse, I have a Jackson custom guitar ordered and just keep seeing the wait time climb more and more. Even DJPharoah's group order was said to have been delayed yet again just recently due to NAMM manufactures. I mean WTF? I'm already at a 2 year expectant wait time and there seems to be a good chance that time will increase again, and if I cancel my custom I will lose the $1000 I decided to put down as down payment so I won't be cancelling it.

Sorry to rant a bit guys, but Jackson has me rather frustrated lately. 


Rev.


----------



## JustinG60

So your response has been an accurate summary of my sentiments... I have mine ordered through Guitar Center. I called and cancelled my order of Slime Green and went with the SLATTXXMGQ3 in transparent black. They said that it wasn't a returned guitar so I'm going to take my chances. If it's one of the mistake versions then it goes back. I guess it's Jackson's one shot for me...


----------



## teamSKDM

These jacksons are gonna put agile outa business haha


----------



## JustinG60

I can take pictures tonight but i got it a few days ago...

...yep it's one of the "mistakes" but I digress, the thing just plays so well I don't really even want to return it. I had owned a Schecter Damien Elite 7, it played well but i could tell it was a $500 guitar. A friend let me play his Schecter Jeff Loomis FR7. nice, liked it, still felt like a Schecter. i guess Schecter isn't how i like my guitar to feel. sat down with a few others in a Guitar Center... Ibanez and ESP specifically. hands down the Jackson played the best.

I can tell it has a basswood body. i had to roll the bass back from around 8 to about 4.5 on my Mesa Rectifier. the 707's def pulled through on the tone though after cranking the presence up to about 8 from 5.

I can't say I have any real opinion on the pick up placement. no real adverse affects I can notice. unless that along with the basswood add to the darkness.

for the money though and what you're getting can't complain i guess


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3

teamSKDM said:


> These jacksons are gonna put agile outa business haha


 

How? 

If anything, bad Jackson's would give them more business.


----------



## JustinG60

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> How?
> 
> If anything, bad Jackson's would give them more business.



i think had they not screwed the guitar up it would have cut into their business, but they did so they won't... i returned my SLATTXMGQ-3 7. didn't like the fact i paid full price for a guitar that was a mistake. just found a Jackson Slat3-7 and bought it.


...but for usefulness of the thread. the X series did play very well. very nice and very fast. very bassy, had to drop the bass, turn up the mids, add a touch of treble and roll up the presence on my Mesa Rectifier. not really complaining just a dark sounding guitar, just a heads up if someone expecting otherwise. if you have the patience, wait, this will be a rockin ass guitar to own! ...i just don't have the patience. also the tuners are a little less than to be desired... it dropped a half step out on the b string moderately quick.


----------



## eaeolian

JustinG60 said:


> i returned my SLATTXMGQ-3 7. didn't like the fact i paid full price for a guitar that was a mistake. just found a Jackson Slat3-7 and bought it.



Congrats. You bought a far superior guitar.


----------



## Rev2010

JustinG60 said:


> if you have the patience, wait, this will be a rockin ass guitar to own! ...i just don't have the patience. also the tuners are a little less than to be desired... it dropped a half step out on the b string moderately quick.



This is exactly what I posted in my bitching post a few back in this thread... how can Jackson have screwed up so badly with such a strong and long (LOL that sounds gay ) history? Those with the early models report like you did - too dark. I had a newer model and it was fucking amazing, but mine had a neck or string alignment issue so I returned it. Now I'm waiting for their new matte black models to get back in stock - and don't confuse the issue as the one in stock at MF and Guitar Center, since they are the same company, is a single old stock version.

Add to this I have a Jackson custom on order since last February. Current estimate for me receiving this guitar is 2 years *minimum*! So earliest I'll get it is February 2014 and chances are quite strong it will be quite a bit longer than that.

For such a renowned company this is a total shitfest. If I'd actually known when I ordered that it would be two+ years (was told and under the impression it would be 1.5 years) I would not have fucking bothered. I know I'll love it when I get it, but I honestly would've went RAN if I'd known this ahead of time.


Rev.


----------



## Rev2010

Hey guys, can anyone give me an opinion on how much a difference the original bridge pickup spacing makes? I had to return the matte black one I'd gotten with the corrected bridge pickup placement and was waiting to get a new one but they've gone on back order until June 10th. I can still get the original model though with the original further forward bridge pickup and am just concerned about the reports of the guitar sounding dark. I'd hate to have to re-eq my amp each time I swap guitars. The one I'd gotten sounded great and I'm wondering if that, what 1/4" more forward, placement will be all that dramatic. Any advice from those of you with experience on pickup placement or the two version of this axe would be greatly appreciated. Here are reference pics:













Rev.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I notice a difference.


----------



## Rev2010

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I notice a difference.



Please elborate 


Rev.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh, I'm judging by the picture.


----------



## Rev2010

Well, disregard my post... I had seen that my local Manhattan Guitar Center had gotten one in stock but the last three digits of the serial were lower than 500 so I'd figured it was an older model. I went in today for the hell of it and found it was the new one and that the serial was 1330, so it rolled over a thousand (instead of 0330) and was actually the new model after all! So I bought it, quite happy it's all done now and I won't have to keep searching or wait forever for the matte black model to come back in stock. Will post an NGD when I get some time, probably on a weekend.


Rev.


----------



## groverj3

I highly doubt the pickup placement would have much affect on the sound of the guitar. It would, however, drive me nuts to look at. Aside from that first batch these really do look like a good deal though. Still thinking about a quicksilver one.


----------

